# Pylon's new journal



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, so after 6 months, I finally decided to start an online journal.  So far, here's the progress I've made:

 Starting weight - 323
 Starting BF - 23.2%

 Current weight - 290
 Current BF - 16.8%

 Things are going well, but I'd like to make sure I stay on track.  This seems like a good way to do it.  (And I'm probably skipping my cardio today.  Have a cold, can't breathe...treadmill might be a bad idea.  Maybe I'll feel better tonight.)

 Did legs yesterday:

 Hip Sled - 2 warmup x 15 (90lbs, 180lbs)
 360 x 10
 630 x 8
 720 x 6
 810 x 6
 900 x 4

 Followed with squats: 225lbs, 3 sets of 20 (almost died from that)

 Finished with 3 sets of 50 leg extentions (started at 100lbs, ended at 45lbs)

 Crawled into the shower, stumbled thru rest of day.  Fell asleep before 9pm.  10 hours of sleep.  Felt good.

 And, of course, now stuffed up, can't breathe.  If up to it, will crank out cardio tonite while playing NFL Blitz, hope to be ready for back and tri work tomorrow.  Woo hoo!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Pushing some good weights there  

Making good progress too. How tall are you ?

Good luck with the journal


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Youre a pretty big pylon


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry, guess I should have added that.  I'm 6' - 6'1", depending on what shoes I'm wearing.

 I lucky that I have a pretty strong structure to build off of.  I'd like to get my BF down to under 12% and work on flexibility.  I used to play a lot of roller hockey, but haven't for a while and probably wouldn't do very well at this point.  (I play goal, so it takes a while for the reflexes to come back.)

 My leg days are best, mostly because I can crank up the weights.  Other days are good, but not as fun.  (My bench is around 210 right now, deadlift around 275, I think.)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Youre a pretty big pylon


  Yah...but not quite as big as I was....


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yah...but not quite as big as I was....




True, nice progress bud


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> True, nice progress bud


 Actually, I maxed out at close to 350, about 2 years ago.  I'm happy with where I'm at (comparitively speaking), but still lots of work to do.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2005)

*No cardio today*

Couldn't breath, so I figured I was OK to skip.  I'll pick it up this weekend.  (Famous last words, huh?)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2005)

OK, so didn't get to the gym today either, and actually got talked into lunch with some others.  Caved a little, had a calzone, but managed not to do too much damage.  Guess I'll lose an off day this weekend to go lift...

 I'm kinda at a sticking point right now.  I feel like I can' get moved off of 285-290.  I just bought new pants that are smaller than last time around, but I'm stuck on the weight thing.  Just need some extra motivation, I guess.  Shitty weather and a cold make it tough to get stoked up...

 Hmm.  Should've started this journal earlier...or later.  A low spot is probably not the best place to start from, huh?


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, so didn't get to the gym today either, and actually got talked into lunch with some others. Caved a little, had a calzone, but managed not to do too much damage. Guess I'll lose an off day this weekend to go lift...
> 
> I'm kinda at a sticking point right now. I feel like I can' get moved off of 285-290. I just bought new pants that are smaller than last time around, but I'm stuck on the weight thing. Just need some extra motivation, I guess. Shitty weather and a cold make it tough to get stoked up...
> 
> Hmm. Should've started this journal earlier...or later. A low spot is probably not the best place to start from, huh?


NAAAAA!! You picked the best time...that way, the bad, or hard times will be fresh in your memory when U are tempted to skip more w/o's or eat more calzones!! Dont quit!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> NAAAAA!! You picked the best time...that way, the bad, or hard times will be fresh in your memory when U are tempted to skip more w/o's or eat more calzones!! Dont quit!


 Hmm...sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2005)

As the day rolls on, my slide continues.  I went into full tilt junk mode tonight.  The funny part is, I've been harping about buying healthy food for some time now.  So I headed to the kitched, craving anything other than chicken or egg whites.  I guess my shopping theories have been working, because I couldn't find ANYTHING!  The worst I could throw together was a quesadilla made from chicken and veggies with cheese, plus a couple of toaster waffles my kid doesn't like.  (I couldn't bring myself to eat the ones he does like.)

 I also know I don't have the patience for anything that would take more than 5 mintues to make.  So, I ate a rice cake or two and mixed a bowl of sugar free pudding with low carb milk.

 I'm not sure if all this makes me feel better or not.  If I had the junk, I'd eat it, but I don't, so I can't.  I guess it's pretty effective self preservation in advance.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2005)

It's not easy brother, but you have to stick with it!!! Where are you at in "the Lou"? I'm about 20 minutes outside of St. Louis.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ... So I headed to the kitched, craving anything other than chicken or egg whites.  I guess my shopping theories have been working, because I couldn't find ANYTHING!  The worst I could throw together was a quesadilla made from chicken and veggies with cheese, plus a couple of toaster waffles my kid doesn't like.  (I couldn't bring myself to eat the ones he does like.)
> 
> I also know I don't have the patience for anything that would take more than 5 mintues to make.  So, I ate a rice cake or two and mixed a bowl of sugar free pudding with low carb milk.
> 
> I'm not sure if all this makes me feel better or not.  If I had the junk, I'd eat it, but I don't, so I can't.  I guess it's pretty effective self preservation in advance.



Can't tell you how many times I have been through the same scenario almost verbatim.  It works really well to control my binging tendencies.  I find myself eyeing my father's food but can usually restrain myself by remembering that it is his.  Getting rid of junk completely is such a good call!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's not easy brother, but you have to stick with it!!! Where are you at in "the Lou"? I'm about 20 minutes outside of St. Louis.


 Affton.  And yes, I'm within walking distance of Fortell's.  Never a good thing...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2005)

The good news is I came out of it OK the next morning.  Man, what was that about?  

 Back on track with the food, just about over the cold, back in the gym on Monday.  Chest and Arms.  Good times, good times...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Affton.  And yes, I'm within walking distance of Fortell's.  Never a good thing...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Back on track with the food, just about over the cold, back in the gym on Monday.  Chest and Arms.  Good times, good times...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2005)

Got an early start.  45 min on the bike downstairs...now off to football.  Feeling mucho better.


----------



## sara (Jan 23, 2005)

Good Luck Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2005)

Chest/Biceps day, 4 sets of 8 on each

 HammerStrength Preacher curls - 90lbs
 Standing Alt BD Curl - 35, 40 x 2, 35lbs
 Rev Cable Curl - 80, 100x2, 120

 Smith incline press - 90, 130, 160x2
 DB incline press - 50x2, 60x2
 Pec Deck - 135, 150, 165x2

 Good day.  I usually do chest then bis, but swapped today.  Didn't feel as gassed when done, but 15 minutes later could really feel it.  Snuck in an extra 5 minutes of cardio at the end, just because I had a little time.  Back on track with food as well.

 As I was leaving, one of the other lifters (don't really know him but have seen him once or twice there) made a point to ask how much I had lost and how, and complemented me on my progress (but not in a gay way or anything...not that there's anything wrong with that.)  Nice way to end the day...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2005)

Cardio day today...started on eliptical, bounced to bike halfway thru.

 Had a group lunch at work...they have gotten used to me showing up after working out and bringing my own food. Kinda makes me laugh.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Chest/Biceps day, 4 sets of 8 on each
> 
> HammerStrength Preacher curls - 90lbs
> Standing Alt BD Curl - 35, 40 x 2, 35lbs
> ...


Keep it up Brother.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got an early start.  45 min on the bike downstairs...now off to football.  Feeling mucho better.


You play foozball??? Foozball for the Devil!!!    Love that line in "The Waterboy". So what team you play football for?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You play foozball??? Foozball for the Devil!!!    Love that line in "The Waterboy". So what team you play football for?


 Um...no...just, uh, watching...football...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2005)

Ahh, leg day!  I'm traveling for business the rest of the week, so this may be my last lift until Monday.  (Can still sneak in my cardio, though.  Not sure if I'm happy about that or not.)

 Leg ext (4x20) 100lbs
 SS with leg curl (4x20) 100

 leg sled
 540 x 20
 630 x 15
 720 x 10
 810 x 8

 DB sumo squat (3x15) 100, 120x2

 leg ext (3x8) 150, 200x2
 leg curl (3x8) 160, 200x2


----------



## Pylon (Jan 27, 2005)

Cardio day on the road, always a challenge.  The hotel I'm in had two treads and a bike, but all in good shape.  Plus, the room was empty and the temp was around 120 inside.  (OK, maybe 80, but it felt pretty hot.)  Cranked out time on both machines, and I'm going to sneak back down and do some laps in the pool.  (They are checking the Ph right now, so I have a few minutes to kill.)

 I tried something a little different on the tread: running.  Now, you have to understand, I don't even run in from the car when it's raining.  My worst memories of high school were gym class on running days.  Hated it, still do.  But I figured, what the heck, let's see how it feels now.

 I still don't love it, but it is amazing the difference when you are carrying less weight.  My legs are pretty strong, but having dropped 40lbs or so int he last 6 months makes it a whole new deal.  My knees feel OK, and the work was way diff from fast walking on max incline.  Still not a lot of endurance, but I can see working it into my routine to build up without Mr. Cherv screaming at me to finish the lap.

 Who'da thunk it?  OK, off to the pool!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 27, 2005)

OK, the pool was a bust.  Too small for laps, plus an old women's exercise group had moved in.  I didn't want to fight them for space (heck, I wouldn't want them power walking in my gym) so I opted for a hot tub soak and stretch instead.  Still felt gooooooood...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Brother, at least your still doin' somethin!!! By the way, puttin up some serious weight on legs


----------



## Pylon (Jan 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, at least your still doin' somethin!!! By the way, puttin up some serious weight on legs


 That's why I love leg day, my man!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Got home last night, so got to get to the gym today for back/tri's-

  deadlifts
  90x10 - 2 sets (warm up)
  225 x 8
  265 x 6
  285 x 4
  315 x 2
  DB Rows - 45lbs, 3x15
  Wide pulldown, palms in - 4 sets of 10 - 100, 120x3
  v-bar pushdowns, 3 sets of 15 - 150, 200x2
  seated french DB press - 60x6, 50x8, 45x10
  overhead rope extends - 100x9, 90x10 (3 sets)

 I normally don't really feel gassed on back/tri day, but went really well today. I think the added weight on deads got me started right, and it just carried from there.  Also got new gloves, which felt great.  I used wraps for the first time a couple of weeks ago and intended to get some for today.  I ended up with hooks instead, which I REALLY dig.  I think I just felt stronger with them.  Can't explain why...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

One other thing...I normally avoid doing this, but I caught myself peeking at the weight stack of a couple of kids at least 10 years younger than me (I'm 31) doing the same lift (v-bar pushdowns.) They were doing about the same reps (15), maybe a little less.

 Anyway, I try not to compare weights (since I have no idea what they have been doing before that lift or other items that will impact your strength.) Ok, its also because when I started lifting seriously (about 6 months ago) I felt like I was lifting lighter than everyone around me. Again, I know I shouldn't care, but...well, what can I say.

 ANYWAY, I see these two guys while doing the v-bar. I was doing the full stack at that point (200lbs) and was feeling pretty strong at that. I glanced over and saw one of the two shaking trying to put down around 50, maybe 60lbs.

 Now, I am not saying this to cut on them or anyone else using that weight, and I know I have lifts where I am not very strong yet. But I have to say it gave me a nice ego boost to see I was doing 4 times their lift and not having much trouble with it. It made me realize how far I've come in 6 months. (I remember being really excited about breaking 200 on my squat and 500 on my leg press. Now, my leg press doesn't really get going until I hit 500, and I squat in the mid 200s for 15 rep sets.)

  Yup, feels pretty good to see progress in numbers.  Now if only I cold get my bench and curl numbers to go up like that...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got home last night, so got to get to the gym today for back/tri's-
> 
> deadlifts
> 90x10 - 2 sets (warm up)
> ...


Good W/O!!! I use the hooks too. The only thing is they pinch my fingers sometimes. Always in the middle of a BIG lift, ya know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> One other thing...I normally avoid doing this, but I caught myself peeking at the weight stack of a couple of kids at least 10 years younger than me (I'm 31) doing the same lift (v-bar pushdowns.) They were doing about the same reps (15), maybe a little less.
> 
> Anyway, I try not to compare weights (since I have no idea what they have been doing before that lift or other items that will impact your strength.) Ok, its also because when I started lifting seriously (about 6 months ago) I felt like I was lifting lighter than everyone around me. Again, I know I shouldn't care, but...well, what can I say.
> 
> ...


I hear ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good W/O!!! I use the hooks too. The only thing is they pinch my fingers sometimes. Always in the middle of a BIG lift, ya know!!!


 I love 'em.  I liked the wraps too, but...I don't know...the hooks make me feel stronger.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 29, 2005)

No work outs this weekend...having a birthday party for my kid tomorrow, so spending time getting ready for it.  And no, I will not be partaking in the ice cream and big cookie.  I'll firing up the grill for the party, and plan on at least 8 lbs of chiken breasts.  I fully expect plenty of leftovers, I can go without cooking for a day or two.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No work outs this weekend...having a birthday party for my kid tomorrow, so spending time getting ready for it.  And no, I will not be partaking in the ice cream and big cookie.  I'll firing up the grill for the party, and plan on at least 8 lbs of chiken breasts.  I fully expect plenty of leftovers, I can go without cooking for a day or two.


Did I help you on the HIT entry? I was hoping I was clear, but sometimes I can't think and explain to well!!!  

Feel free to send some of them there chicken breasts over here!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Did I help you on the HIT entry?


 Sort of.  It sounds pretty intense, but also very time efficient, which is good, since I lift on my lunch hour.  

 Most of my work has been 3 or 4 sets, bouncing around in reps to keep things changing.  I think I'm ready to get into an actual program, and if this one works as well as it seems to, I'll be stoked about it.  

 I am going to troll around and see if I can find some sample workout lists.  If you have any feel free to share...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Alternate Uppers and Lowers!!!

Exercises- (1 set to failure,approx. 8-12reps on all upper body, 12-20 on lower body)
UPPER (8-12reps. if more than 12, weight is too light, less than 8, weight is too heavy)
Chest-Incline Bench,Flat DB press,Decline Flyes (3 sets total, all to failure)
Back-Deadlifts,Chins,Bent-over Rows (3 sets total, all to failure)
Delts-Military Presses,Side Laterals,Rear Laterals (3 sets total, all to failure)
Traps-BB Shrugs (1 set total, to failure)
Biceps-BB curls,Seated Incline curls,Hammer curls (3 sets total, all to failure)
Triceps-CG Bench,Skulls,Pushdowns (3 set total, all to failure)

LOWER (12-20 reps. More than 20, too light, less than 12, too heavy)
Squats (1 set to failure)
Leg Press (1 set to failure)
Extensions (1 set to failure)
SLD's (1 set to failure)
Leg curls (1 set to failure)
Calve raises (1 set to failure)

Throw your abs in on either day. I just put exercises I've done, just to give you an idea!!! I always changed the exercises up every 4 weks. So it was 6 workouts each (uppers/Lowers) Alternate uppers and lowers like this:

M-U
W-L
F-U
M-L
W-U
F-L
etc.
No rest, just enough to get to the next exercise, except on squats, wait till you almost get your wind back!!! (Try to get uppers done in about 30 minutes, lowers in about 20)
Hope this helps!!! Let me know
Angel


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It sounds pretty intense


----------



## Pylon (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks great.  Thanks for the tips, arch.  I'll probably start in on Monday.  

 How often were you doing cardio with this?  It's time efficient enough that I can throw it in whenever, but it looks like my normal T and Th cardio schedule would work also...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks great.  Thanks for the tips, arch.  I'll probably start in on Monday.
> 
> How often were you doing cardio with this?  It's time efficient enough that I can throw it in whenever, but it looks like my normal T and Th cardio schedule would work also...


   I did cardio on tues, thurs. and saturdays!!! No problem, glad I could help. Keep your journal and I'll help out when I can!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

OK, starting a HIT cycle today.  I'm pretty stoked about it.  

 I thought I would try to do better about logging meals and supplements as well.

 So, to start, 7am - shake - 3 scoops ON whey, 2 cups low carb FF milk


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

9:30am - 1 c cooked oats w/ scoop protein, 1.5 T peanut butter
  supps - 2 x calcimate plus 800
  3 x liver supp
  multvitamin
  flax oil cap - 1000mg
  vit E - 1000 I.U.
 Twinlab Ripped Fuel Extreme x 2


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Pylon!!!!  Just saying hello, you look like you're doing great!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hi Pylon!!!!  Just saying hello, you look like you're doing great!


 It only looks that way because I haven't posted pics.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

11am - Amino Acids 1800 x 3
 Off to the gym.  Running on Arch's list above for first HIT session.  Woohoo!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

First HIT workload-
 Incline HS - 70lbsx15(warmup)  160 x 6
 flat DB press - 40 x 14
 decline HS - 160 x 4
 rack pulls - 225 x 12
 chins - 9 (w/ 100lb assist)
 smith bent over row - 90 x 16
 db mil press - 30 x 15
 side lat raise - 30 x 8
 front lat raise - 20 x 10
 BB shrug - 275 x 10
 seated incline db curl - 30 x 8
 hammer curl - 30 x 7
 cg smith press - 90 x 15
 db french press - 60 x 8
 pushdowns - 105 x 9

 Felt good, but I think Friday will be better, since I can tweak the weight a little.  I need to go up in wieght on rack pulls, rows, mil press (a lot) and back off of shrugs, incline curl and hammer curls.  (I got them moved, but will low ROM.)

 I also need to do better on slowing down my lifts and squeezing at the top, but I figure that will also come with practice.

 Having lunch now: lg chicken breast (grilled) with 1 c brown rice and 1 c spinach (frozen.)  Also putting down 10 g creatine (loading phase) and 5 g l-glutamine.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

3:30pm - 10g creating, 5 g l-glut
 Repeat previous meal as well

 Did I mention I had new music ready for the new workout?  Great stuff loaded up...and my batteries died as soon as I got there.  Oh, I carry extras...but had not used them since getting my new player...which uses AAA, not AA, which is what I had.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

5:30 - shake (3 scoops protein, 2.5 c FF low carb milk)
 also 2 x calcimate plus 800,    3 x liver supp


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> First HIT workload-
> Incline HS - 70lbsx15(warmup)  160 x 6
> flat DB press - 40 x 14
> decline HS - 160 x 4
> ...


Lookin good!!! How did it feel? You'll get better with time   Yes sir, you need to squeeze the muscle, really make it work!!! Your only doin one set, make it "COUNT"   Damn Brother, shruggin some serious weight there!!!
Keep goin. Legs are Wed. right? How long did it take you? Thats another way to "UP" the intensity. Getting the same amount of work done but in lesser time!!!   Lookin' Good


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin good!!! How did it feel? You'll get better with time   Yes sir, you need to squeeze the muscle, really make it work!!! Your only doin one set, make it "COUNT"   Damn Brother, shruggin some serious weight there!!!
> Keep goin. Legs are Wed. right? How long did it take you? Thats another way to "UP" the intensity. Getting the same amount of work done but in lesser time!!!   Lookin' Good


 I got thru in about 30 minutes.  Yeah, the shrugs were a little too heavy, I think.  I was able to get movement, but not enough.  I'm guessing form is very important on this program too, right?  

 I think I can drop the shrugs down to 225 for next time and have a much better feel.  I left the bar at the same place it was for the rack pulls.  When I got it up, I realized I should have used THAT weight for pulls and use my pull weight for shrugs.  Live and learn, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I got thru in about 30 minutes.  Yeah, the shrugs were a little too heavy, I think.  I was able to get movement, but not enough.  I'm guessing form is very important on this program too, right?
> 
> I think I can drop the shrugs down to 225 for next time and have a much better feel.  I left the bar at the same place it was for the rack pulls.  When I got it up, I realized I should have used THAT weight for pulls and use my pull weight for shrugs.  Live and learn, right?


30 Minutes, thats great!!! Form is more important than weight  WAY more important!!! Just like you said Brother, ya live and ya learn!!!  
Heres a trick I used to do. When you reach failure, and you know you will not get another rep up in good form. HOLD that last rep as long as you can. Squeeze the muscle until you can't hold it anymore. And let it down slow!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

Almost forgot to post dinner:  1 can tuna w/ pepper & 1 T FF mayo, 1 lg sweet potatio sliced up and roasted.  I put down 1 gallon of water at work, so close to 1.5 for the day.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2005)

Tuesday - 1 whole egg,  4 whites (boiled), 1 c. oats w/ 1 T PB
  @10 - shake (2 scoops protein on ice w/ flax oil)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2005)

Lunch - 1 c green beans, 1 c brown rice, 1 grilled chicken breast (sounds familiar, no?)

 I'm at home with a sick kid today, so my cardio will have to wait until tonight.  (But it WILL get done!)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2005)

3pm - 1 c brown rice, 1 c green beans, 1 salmon foil pouch


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2005)

5pm - chik breast, 1 can instone choc pudding (had to try it, pretty good!)
   supps - 10g creatine, vit E, calciumx2, multi


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

Lookin GOOD Brother!!! Keep it up!!! Good Luck on legs tomorrow


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks arch.  Lookin' forward to it!

  Got in my cardio on the bike.  Grilled chik & veg for dinner, 10g creatine, calciumx2.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Wednesday - Lower body HIT work
 Squats - 135x15, 2 sets (warm-up), 275, 9 reps (could have done more I think, but am still adjusting to the style)
 SLD - 135, 20 reps (felt these a lot in my lower back on the last few.  New lift for me, so may be a form issue...needs more weight as well)
 Leg Press - 540 x 12 + 10 sec hold (yowzer!)
 Extends - 150 x 7 + 5 sec hold
 Curls - 150 x 12 + 5 sec hold
 Calf Raise - 100 x 14
 Machine crunch - 100 x 12

 Overall, good workout.  I found it to be easier to work with the style than Monday.  Kept reps slow, good form, squeezing at the top.  

 Food so far - shake (3 scoops in 2 cups), 1 c oats w/ 1 scoop protein, lunch of 1 chik breast, 1 c brown rice, 1 c mixed veg (broc, caul, carrot)  + supps


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Wednesday - Lower body HIT work
> Squats - 135x15, 2 sets (warm-up), 275, 9 reps (could have done more I think, but am still adjusting to the style)
> SLD - 135, 20 reps (felt these a lot in my lower back on the last few.  New lift for me, so may be a form issue...needs more weight as well)
> Leg Press - 540 x 12 + 10 sec hold (yowzer!)
> ...


  Adjusting well I see!!!   SLD's, those can be tricky. Are you REALLY concentrating on squeezing your glutes and hams to move the weight? Thats a good way to take the strain off of your back!!! Glad to hear your taking a liking to it!!! Keep goin' Brother!!! 
Lookin' Damn GOOD!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

What part of the lift are you doing a 10s hold?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> What part of the lift are you doing a 10s hold?


 Just short of lockout, so I have max tension and contraction, allowing for good squeeze.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Choked down 2 chik breast, a sweet potato, 1 c. steamed broc and a couple of grilled mushroom caps for dinner. I am trying to come in around 2500 cals each day (cutting, at about 285 right now), and had a bit to make up at dinner. So stuffed...


----------



## Kimber (Feb 3, 2005)

Pylon--you've been doing great the last couple weeks! Your leg press is amazing! 

Ever had a "slinger" at the Courtesy Diner? I think its off of MacAusland?    One of those things you could never eat sober!  But when you're drunk its oh so yummy


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

Cardio day. 

  Trying the maxOT style...

  Did 4 warm up minutes at level 3, 16 at level 8.  Get 9.6 miles, 333 cal.

  Food...shake, oats, protein...lunch is chicken, veg and rice...starting to get deja vu...

 Headed on the road for the next two days. This should be a challenge. I'm packing everything I can to go with, and I got hooked up with a number of a gym in Buckhead, GA run by a friend of a trainer at my gym. I should have time to lift tomorrow, so I'm packing accordingly.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cardio day.
> 
> Trying the maxOT style...
> 
> ...


Go For it!!! MaxOT is a     isn't it? Feels good though once your done!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Pylon--you've been doing great the last couple weeks! Your leg press is amazing!
> 
> Ever had a "slinger" at the Courtesy Diner? I think its off of MacAusland?    One of those things you could never eat sober!  But when you're drunk its oh so yummy


 Thanks Kimber.  I managed to get 900lbs up a couple of times, but with less that full stretch down.  I had to scale it back for HIT, but it feels good to have to go searching for plates when I do them.

 Yes, I have had a slinger, though only once or twice.  They stay with you for quite some time.  (In case someone out there is interested, it is a hamburger with cheese, no bun...plus an egg...and I think hash browns...covered in chili.  Yikes.)

 How are you so familiar with them?  Are you from the Loo?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Go For it!!! MaxOT is a     isn't it? Feels good though once your done!!!


  Oh yeah!  I was still mopping myself down after my shower and an hour of downtime.  It definitley kicks things up a bit.

 So, sitting in the airport in Memphis, desperate for food. I packed a chicken/rice/veg bowl that I ate around 3. Come 5:30 I was starving. I think my metabolism is without question cranked up. I ended up stopping at a fast food place called Backyard Burger. (Here comes the dorky part.) I got the grilled chicken salad, no dressing, a grilled chicken sandwich, plain, and lots of mustard. (I started putting it on broccoli a while back, now it is the only thing I put on salads I love it!) Anyway, they of course did not have nutri values for anything, so (dork alert) I stopped and logged on to their website before I started eating and checked out what I bought. (It's OK, so it's gone now.) I still have @200 cals to eat later tonight. Will probably find a GNC or mega-mart to buy a shake or two to get me through.

 Did I mention getting stopped by airport security because of my carry-on bag.  What a great time.  Try explaining to some sedentary, small minded, mean spirited chowderhead what lifting hooks are, and why you wont kill anyone with them.  Good times.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 3, 2005)

Yea, I saw the 900...very impressive!

I lived in STL for 4 years...moved away about a year ago.  Loved it there!  Somehow always ended up with slingers after a night on the town....ahh the good ol' days.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Yea, I saw the 900...very impressive!
> 
> I lived in STL for 4 years...moved away about a year ago. Loved it there! Somehow always ended up with slingers after a night on the town....ahh the good ol' days.


 Move?  Why would anyone want to move?  I mean, unless you have alergies...or don't care for the crime rate...or poor schools...um...so where did you go?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2005)

OMG  Slingers!!! Havn't had one of those in years, but Oh do I remember them  

Pylon, I can just see you explaining lifting hooks


----------



## Kimber (Feb 3, 2005)

Finished school and people started talking about "getting a real job" so I moved up in the world....well, north anyway...I live in South Dakota....for now. I loved STL...always great music somewhere, great bars, stuff to do.... did I mention I live in S. Dakota?

Slingers---breakfast of champions!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Slingers---breakfast of champions!


 Yah, maybe...but that is one competition I want NOTHING to do with!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2005)

*Aaarrrrggghhhhh!!!!!!!!*

There are no words to express how pissed off I am right now.

 I could live with not arriving in Atlanta until 1AM.  I can get over the creepy desk guy who said he knew me (he did not) and made sure I knew he was only working two jobs by choice.  I can even forget about being put in a smoking room, causing me to wake up twice being sure Death Himself was knocking on the door, wanting in, insisting the room was his, but he had forgotten his key.  But then came the final straw.

     I was getting dressed this morning and opened my bag to get clothes and stuff out.  

THE ASSCLOWN SECURITY GUARD AT THE AIRPORT ONLY REPACKED ONE OF MY HOOKS!!!  AARRRGGHHH!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2005)

OK, I got some of my anger out at the gym.  Found a spot near my hotel, got my work done quick and hustled over for upper hit day.  (Of course, I didn't have my hooks, which didn't help.  Also, they didn't sell pro shop items except raquetball, and they just tossed the lost and found box yesterday, which had 3 or 4 sets of wraps in it.  Arrgh! )

 Anyway...

 Incline HS - 140, 7 reps + 10 sec hold
 Flat DB - 40, 8 + 10
 Decline HS - 140, 7
 Rack Pull - 275, 8 (could have done more with wraps...)
 Smith row - 110, 13 (again, no wraps)
 DB mil press - 45, 15
 Side lat raise - 20, 8
 Front raise - 20, 8
 Shrugs - 225, 8 + 10 (yup...needed my hooks here too)
 BB curl - 70, 15 + 10
 incline DB curl - 25, 7 + 10
 hammer curl - 20, 8 + 5
 CG smith press - 110, 8 + 10
 DB french press - 60, 8
 pushdown - 110, 14 + 10

 Felt great!  I was completely gassed by the end, but took in 5 minutes in the sauna and 3 in the whirlpool, which felt even better.  I love HIT.  It brings my whole workout up a notch, no question.  Sighting in my weights has helped too.  Now I look forward to watching the numbers go up.

 I'm thinking when I can get to 12 reps is when to add wieght, right?

 Oh yeah, food has been a challenge, but I've been OK.  Between some pre-packed EAS shakes, hard boiled eggs (the Waffle House gang was NOT amused by this request) and some decent wraps (one chicken, one shrimp, both with rice, some beans, and greenery...one post workout, one 3 hours later) I managed to stay OK.  The only problem is my carbs and protein are both at about 42% of calories.  When I get to memphis (layover) I'm going to pick up 3 grilled chik sandwhiches and ditch the buns.  That should just about cover me for the day.

 Did I mention I am really digging HIT?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, I got some of my anger out at the gym.  Found a spot near my hotel, got my work done quick and hustled over for upper hit day.  (Of course, I didn't have my hooks, which didn't help.  Also, they didn't sell pro shop items except raquetball, and they just tossed the lost and found box yesterday, which had 3 or 4 sets of wraps in it.  Arrgh! )
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


Pylon my Brother, Lookin outstanding!!! Sucks about your hooks   But hey, ya went on and dominated anyway   Thats when I added weight, when I got to 12 reps   I'm glad you love HIT, It can be very beneficial if done right!!! And from the looks of it, your doin it right  
Keep on keepin on!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2005)

Not much happening today.  Had a birthday party (1 week laste) for my kid, so no w/o.  I want to get in a cardio session (OK, "want" is a strong word) either tonite or in the morning before the game.  Good news...lots more grilled chicken left.  Hooray!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2005)

Day's end...not great, but not a total loss either.

 Had the boy's birthday party today.  I loosened up a bit, eating my chicken on a BUN with CHEESE!  Also regular veggies, some baked beans (I made them, and can attest they are not the best thing in the world for you...just the best thing in the world.)  I did eat cookie and ice cream (we went big cookie instead of cake), but stuck to a piece w/o icing.

 Then the worst part...I jokingly told my wife to order pizza for dinner.  (We have lots of grilled food left.)  She decided it was a good idea.  (She is no help to me at all.)  I managed to get a small pizza (instead of large, so no leftovers) and got grilled chicken and mushrooms on my half.  Not too bad.

 Got in my cardio tonight as well, since I doubt I do it tomorrow before the game.  I like the MaxOT style.  It gets me wiped out in half the time I used to take.  (I'm down to one game of NFL Blitz with a little time left over instead of 3.)  Finished the day off with a little protien pudding before bed.

 I am going to try to get some pics together tomorrow to post.  One good thing about having everyone over are all the complements I got on how good I look.  (My wife's sisters all cornered my in the kitchen to find out "what kind of diet" I was on.  I told them "Lots of iron.  Lots and lots of iron."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good news...lots more grilled chicken left.  Hooray!


Chicken, did I hear chicken?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

I really like the MaxOT cardio also Brother   Can't wait to see some pics    Man you keep it up your gonna make me wanna go back to HIT


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2005)

Managed to get thru the SB without crashing my diet.  I ate at home and only ran out for the 1st half.  My kid has been sick with the flu, so I didn't want to be out very long.  Overall, a pretty good weekend considering a big football game AND a birthday party.  Loooking forward to HITting legs tomorrow...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2005)

Monday, lower HIT-

 Squats - 2 warm up sets, 275 x 12
 SLD - 185 x 20
 Leg Press - 540 x 20 + 3 sec hold
 Extends - 140 x 9
 Curls - 160 x 19
 Calf raise - 130 x 15
 crunch machine - 100 x 20


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2005)

OK, I finally got around to adding a couple of pics.  The first is from a couple of years ago, a little pic I like to think of as "Maximum Me."  The other is from this afternoon.  I have to admit, it's nice to see them side by side.  Still a ways to go, but it's a good start.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

Brother, Killer w/o!!!  Awesome pic man. Your WELL on your way   Hows your son???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows your son???


 Not good, but could be worse.  He's keeping liquids down now, but hasn't eaten much over the last 2 days.  He's not running much of a fever, so we think it's on it's way out.  He's been pretty lethargic, but I'm hoping by the morning he'll be up and running again.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

GOD I know that feeling   Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GOD I know that feeling   Hope he feels better soon


 Thanks, arch.  He's doing better this morning, so I think it's on the way out.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

If there is anything I like less than cardio day, it is cardio day after leg day.

 But it's done.  That's what counts, right?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Bud, thanks again for your words, I'll be by later when I feel a little better......


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If there is anything I like less than cardio day, it is cardio day after leg day.
> 
> But it's done.  That's what counts, right?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yo Pylon....


Man I just saw your gallery.  Congratulations!!!!

You are doing a tremendous job.  It's all about being healthy in my book and it seems the same way in yours too.....
So you are entering your second week right?  Good....
I am really working on Dr. Darden's routines and so far so good....
If you need anything from me let me know


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yo Pylon....
> 
> 
> Man I just saw your gallery.  Congratulations!!!!
> ...


 Thanks for the props.  It's just nice to know there is someone starting on the same program I'm on so we can compare notes from time to time.

 I'm trying to keep everything clean, and coming in around 2500 cals/day, give or take 100.  Tonight was one of those nights where I found myself sitting at 2100 after dinner and had to hunt down food to eat.  Could be worse, I guess.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck today Brother, HIT it hard!!!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 9, 2005)

Checked out your pics...you're lookin' good! Well done you!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2005)

I also checked out your pics!   GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Brother, where's the w/o?  On a more important note, hows your son?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry, no w/o yesterday or today.  I am fighting off the flu, since the boy was so kind as to share it with me.  I am hoping to be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, at least he shares  Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Arch.  Me too.

 Thanks to all for the kind words on the pics as well.  I'm not yet to the point I want to be, but I'm getting there.  Heck, being sick has helped too!  (I've dropped a couple of pounds, mostly because all I've eaten in the last 2 days are a bowl of soup, 2 bagels and 2 bowls of cereal.  I think it's the first time I've eaten cold cereal in 4-6 months.  But it stayed down, and that's what counts.)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Brother, I am VERY sorry for not tellin you about not workin out when your getting sick. I feel bad   At least your keepin stuff down now. Don't worry about the weights either, you will be suprised how fast things drop into place again


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, I am VERY sorry for not tellin you about not workin out when your getting sick. I feel bad  At least your keepin stuff down now. Don't worry about the weights either, you will be suprised how fast things drop into place again


 Don't sweat it.  I haven't touched a wieght since I started feeling bad.  Geez, if I don't know not to work too hard when getting sick by now, I'll never learn.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, no w/o to speak of.  Trying to let my body recover from the flu.  Both me and the boy are feeling much better, about 85% I'd guess.  Since I wasn't at the gym I went out to lunch with my department, which was a nice change.  I think they appreciate it more now, since I don't do it more than once a month.

 Can't wait to get back at it Monday.  I am headed out of town Thursday morning, and have already talked to the hotel about their "fitness center" (which will work for cardio on Thursday) and lined up a nearby gym for lifting Friday.  I'll have to be there by 6 so I can be done before my 8am meeting, but I'm READY!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, no w/o to speak of.  Trying to let my body recover from the flu.  Both me and the boy are feeling much better, about 85% I'd guess.  Since I wasn't at the gym I went out to lunch with my department, which was a nice change.  I think they appreciate it more now, since I don't do it more than once a month.
> 
> Can't wait to get back at it Monday.  I am headed out of town Thursday morning, and have already talked to the hotel about their "fitness center" (which will work for cardio on Thursday) and lined up a nearby gym for lifting Friday.  I'll have to be there by 6 so I can be done before my 8am meeting, but I'm READY!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


We'll be looking forward to your workout Bro.......


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> We'll be looking forward to your workout Bro.......


 Not as much as I am.  I'm dying to head to the gym today, but still not at 100% and don't want to chance a relapse.  I might sneak in some light cardio tonight or tomorrow morning just to get going a little.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not as much as I am.  I'm dying to head to the gym today, but still not at 100% and don't want to chance a relapse.  I might sneak in some light cardio tonight or tomorrow morning just to get going a little.


Okay, now I'm telling you   Do not, I repeat Do NOT work out if you are not 100 %. it will put you in a relapse. Trust me on this one Brother


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, now I'm telling you   Do not, I repeat Do NOT work out if you are not 100 %. it will put you in a relapse. Trust me on this one Brother


 Psshh...yeah, right...as if....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Psshh...yeah, right...as if....


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


  right back!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Good Luck tomorrow HITin it Brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Luck tomorrow HITin it Brother!!!


 I can't wait.  I'm allowing a little splurge at dinner, since we are doing the Valentine thing, but tomorrow will be full tilt!  

 I'm making a mexicanish dish I like to call chicken enchiritos.  (The name means little, since all mexican food is basically the same four ingredients, right?)  It grilled chicken diced and simmers in red enchilada sauce, then folded into a tortilla with FF beans and 2% cheese, grilled on both sides, then covered in more ench. sauce and thrown in the oven for about 30 min.  Hit it with cheese again when it comes out.  Easy and very good.  (I'm working on the nutri. content to post in the recipie section, but this is a sneak preview.)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Pylon.  You intrigued me after reading your insight on Broadway plays in Arch's journal, so I just read your whole frigging journal... and saw your progress pics .  NICE JOB.  You have made fantastic progress man!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Pylon. You intrigued me after reading your insight on Broadway plays in Arch's journal, so I just read your whole frigging journal... and saw your progress pics .  NICE JOB.  You have made fantastic progress man!


 Thanks, JD.  Appreciate the words.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I can't wait.  I'm allowing a little splurge at dinner, since we are doing the Valentine thing, but tomorrow will be full tilt!
> 
> I'm making a mexicanish dish I like to call chicken enchiritos.  (The name means little, since all mexican food is basically the same four ingredients, right?)  It grilled chicken diced and simmers in red enchilada sauce, then folded into a tortilla with FF beans and 2% cheese, grilled on both sides, then covered in more ench. sauce and thrown in the oven for about 30 min.  Hit it with cheese again when it comes out.  Easy and very good.  (I'm working on the nutri. content to post in the recipie section, but this is a sneak preview.)


     OH MAN That sounds good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Happy valentine's day!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, after way too much time, got back into the swing today...

   Incline HS - 140 x9 +10
   Flat DB - 40 x 12
   Decline HS - 140 x 5 + 5
   Rack Pull - 275 x 12
 BB row (both smith machines taken)- 110 x 12 
   DB mil press - 50 x 12
   Side lat raise - 20 x 8
   Front raise - 20 x 8
   Shrugs - 225 x 12
   BB curl - 80 x 8
   incline DB curl - 20 x 12
   hammer curl - 20 x 12
   CG smith press - 120 x 8 + 10
   DB french press - 60 x 6
   pushdown - 130 x 12 + 8

 I went up on several lifts, and was abl to put up 12 on a couple of them  I guess my body appreciated the time off.  I felt great, getting in and even better getting done.  Woohoo!   Can't wait for the next lifting day!

 I am going to start doing BF% every month instead of every 2.  I'll get pinched on Wednesday morning.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Brother, Welcome back to the IRON GAME!!! W/O looks Great!!! You didn't miss a beat, picked right back up


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, Welcome back to the IRON GAME!!! W/O looks Great!!! You didn't miss a beat, picked right back up


 Yup, picked it up and pressed it a few times to boot!

 I'm going to have to switch my mil press to a smith mil press, I think.  I had a little trouble getting the dbs up today, but need to add weight to the lift.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yup, picked it up and pressed it a few times to boot!
> 
> I'm going to have to switch my mil press to a smith mil press, I think.  I had a little trouble getting the dbs up today, but need to add weight to the lift.


  Your'e just takin HIT and runnin with it!!! Awesome Brother, just awesome!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2005)

Cardio day, didn't realy want to go, but went. Ran out of gas a bit since I missed my mid-mornin meal.  (Doing interviews at work.)  Got through it, having lunch.  Weigh in tomorrow AM.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

Did a weigh in this morning.  Last time (1/19) I came in at 290 (which I thought was high) and 16.8% BF.  As of this morning, rang in at 278 (after having the scale calibrated, so I feel pretty good about that number) and 16.2%BF.  I was hoping to see 16.5%, so this is a great result for me.  

 Next up, leg day.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

Leg Day...Yummy!

 After a good weigh in, I was pretty fired up, and had a great w/o...

 Squats - 275 x 17
 SLD - 225 x 13 (up 40lbs)
 Leg Press - 630 x 13 (up 90lbs)
 Extends - 140 x 12
 Curls - 170 x 12 (up 10lbs)
 Calf raises - 130 x 20
 Crunch machine - 110 x 12 (up 10lbs)
 Knee raises x 10 (new)

 I thought I would be able to do more on the knee raises, but I was completely gassed at that point and was happy to still be on my feet.  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like having the flu didn't slow you down a bit! Nice work, and congrats on the wt. loss!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Leg Day...Yummy!
> 
> After a good weigh in, I was pretty fired up, and had a great w/o...
> 
> ...


Congratulations on being very tired and gassed.....
That flu came and went and you stayed strong, great workout.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Looks like having the flu didn't slow you down a bit! Nice work, and congrats on the wt. loss!


 I think the flu actually helped, since I gave my body some time to rest.  Feels great now though!


----------



## Yunier (Feb 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Did a weigh in this morning.  Last time (1/19) I came in at 290 (which I thought was high) and 16.8% BF.  As of this morning, rang in at 278 (after having the scale calibrated, so I feel pretty good about that number) and 16.2%BF.  I was hoping to see 16.5%, so this is a great result for me.
> 
> Next up, leg day.



Very Nice!

Maybe I missed it, but did you post your diet? I am interested to see how it looks like.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Very Nice!
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but did you post your diet? I am interested to see how it looks like.


 I haven't been posting it, but I can tell you what it normally consists of...

 Meal 1 - usually shake (3 scoops protein, 2 c low carb FF milk), once in a while (out of town, out of milk, etc.)  4 egg whites, 1 egg (boiled)
 Meal 2 - 1 c cooked oats w/ scoop protein, 2 T reduced fat PB (sometimes 1 and 2 are swapped)
 Meal 3 and 4 - 1 C brown rice, 1-2 C frozen veg (green beans, broc, etc.), grileld chicken (or salmon or tuna)
 Meal 5 - shake (as meal 1)
 Meal 6 - This one changes from night to night, but generally lean meat and veg.

 Daily nutri's come out to 2400-2500 cals, usually around 50% pro, 30-35% carb, 15-20% fat.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome. 
Do you feel weak or hungry?
also are you taking any supplements?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> Do you feel weak or hungry?
> also are you taking any supplements?


 Are you kidding?  I have nights where I am trying to choke the food down.  If I don't watch, I end up with 800-900 calories to take in after 5pm.  And let me tell you, 5 cups of frozen veg (about 1 bag) doesn't pack more than 150 or so.  I eat a lot of grilled chicken, just because it has decent calorie content and I get tired of fish easy.  For variety, I will mix up FF SF pudding with the low carb milk and put it down around 8-9pm.  It's a decent way to end the day, and keeps my sweet tooth at bay.

 For supps I take Ripped Fuel, a multi, calcium, vit E, flax oil cap, liver amino, BCAAs, and (when I remember) creating and glutamine powders.  I'm not great about taking everything each day, but I do my best.  I just started on the Ripped Fuel about a week ago, so I don't think it's made much difference yet.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

Also, I try to put down at least 1 gal of water each day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome squats Pylon.  You've got some great leg strength there bro!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome squats Pylon.  You've got some great leg strength there bro!


 Thanks.  I usually feel like I could do more on squats, but when I am sucking wind and can't get myself to go all the way down, I figure that's a good place to stop before I get into trouble.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2005)

Brother, DYNAMITE W/O!!! Kicken' squats!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

Only one thing worse than cardio day...cardio day after leg day...when you are in Alabama.

 Traveling for work, got in my cardio between my meeting and dinner meeting.  I am going to have to get to the gym at 5:30am to get in my workout tomorrow, but I have a feeling I will be more alert and prepared than anyone else at the table come 8am!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Only one thing worse than cardio day...cardio day after leg day...when you are in Alabama.
> 
> Traveling for work, got in my cardio between my meeting and dinner meeting.  I am going to have to get to the gym at 5:30am to get in my workout tomorrow, but I have a feeling I will be more alert and prepared than anyone else at the table come 8am!


   (where about in Alabama?)


----------



## Yunier (Feb 17, 2005)

Pylon,

I dont know how busy your schedule is but why dont you:
- Do cardio before doing your legs
- Do cardio in the morning and lift in the afternoon


I know how sore your legs can get the day after squating. I personally could never walk the  day after squating let alone doing cardio. But if it works do it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Well bro, I hope that you don't fall down during a meeting and look ridiculous like I at my house the other day.  At least only my baby saw me.  You have meetings with people that will remember you falling and will make fun.  I know I would   

Have a great night bud...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> (where about in Alabama?)


 Beautiful downtown Birmingham.

 Dinner was actually pretty good (following a horrible lunch.)  I was at about 1200 cals for the day, so I cut loose a bit.  We went to a habachi place.  Wonderful stuff.

 Now I'm watching Supersize Me.  HITting the gym at 5:30am.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Pylon,
> 
> I dont know how busy your schedule is but why dont you:
> - Do cardio before doing your legs
> ...


 No no.  I don't do cardio and weights on the same day.  Yesterday was legs, cardio today.  That way they are good and sore.  An hour or two after cardio, they feel like lead.  Good times, good times....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well bro, I hope that you don't fall down during a meeting and look ridiculous like I at my house the other day. At least only my baby saw me. You have meetings with people that will remember you falling and will make fun. I know I would
> 
> Have a great night bud...


 I plan on showing up first and sitting quietly until the others arrive, always waiting until someone else is getting coffee to ask for some, and telling them I have some calls to make, so they should leave without me.  That should take care of it, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Beautiful downtown Birmingham.
> 
> Dinner was actually pretty good (following a horrible lunch.)  I was at about 1200 cals for the day, so I cut loose a bit.  We went to a habachi place.  Wonderful stuff.
> 
> Now I'm watching Supersize Me.  HITting the gym at 5:30am.


Are you familiar with Gulf Shores? My family and I go down there alot for vacation!!!

HIT it and Quit it, Brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, if anyone reads this who has NOT seen Supersize Me, turn off your computer and go to the video store.  Rent it or buy it, go back home, watch it.  Pay attention.  You will no longer have a desire to eat the crap fast food places serve, and you just may end up very angry.  If you have children, you may find yourself at the next school board meeting demanding to speak about phys. ed classes and school lunches.

 Amazing stuff.  And we wonder why our country is so screwed up...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2005)

OK, I'm officially unhappy.

 The gym I had mapped out sounded like a decent place.  I am up at 5am to head over and w/o.  Then I realized my meeting was pushed back to 7am, and the gym is 20 miles away.  No way to get there, w/o, and get back in time.  

 I will have to lift tomorrow at home, I guess.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, if anyone reads this who has NOT seen Supersize Me, turn off your computer and go to the video store. Rent it or buy it, go back home, watch it. Pay attention. You will no longer have a desire to eat the crap fast food places serve, and you just may end up very angry. If you have children, you may find yourself at the next school board meeting demanding to speak about phys. ed classes and school lunches.
> 
> Amazing stuff. And we wonder why our country is so screwed up...


It's funny you say that about supersize me...The only thing that I ever eat at McDonalds is the grilled chicken sandwich (plain).  I can't eat burgers, fries or anything like that, and I haven't touched a Soda since 2001


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, I'm officially unhappy.
> 
> The gym I had mapped out sounded like a decent place. I am up at 5am to head over and w/o. Then I realized my meeting was pushed back to 7am, and the gym is 20 miles away. No way to get there, w/o, and get back in time.
> 
> I will have to lift tomorrow at home, I guess.


Well that really sucks.....
Nah, don't worry much, you'll make it up tomorrow, and you'll be comfortable (at home)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Brother, it just wasn't meant to be. Go home and HIT it there   Just like Tony said, you'll feel more comfortable anyway.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It's funny you say that about supersize me...The only thing that I ever eat at McDonalds is the grilled chicken sandwich (plain). I can't eat burgers, fries or anything like that, and I haven't touched a Soda since 2001


 Hmm...400 calories, 16 g fat, 1010mg sodium, 38g carbs (3 fiber), 7 g sugar, 27 g protein...that's more cals and fat than their cheeseburger...yeah, sounds yummy... 

  (Whoops, sorry...let me climb down off this high horse before I fall and hurt something...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, it just wasn't meant to be. Go home and HIT it there   Just like Tony said, you'll feel more comfortable anyway.


 See, the thing is my gym is be the office, 1/2 hr away.  I have a second gym I lift at once in a while (I get a punch card, 12 trips for $65.)  So it's kinda home...but not really, you know?  Oh well...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

I understand my Brother, believe me  Are you gonna HIT it tomorrow?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

That's my plan...I owe an upper session


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's my plan...I owe an upper session


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday w/o - upper HIT (not my gym, so wasn't at the top of my game, but still felt pretty good.)

     Incline HS - 140 x8 +10
     Flat DB - 45 x 8+5 (up 5 lbs)
     Decline HS - 140 x 9 + 5
     Rack Pull - 275 x 12 (would have gone up in my gym, but was feeling off)
   Chinn - 90lb assist x 8
 Smith row - 140 x 8 (up 30 lbs)
     Smith mil press - 90 x 11 (change from DB mil 50 x 12)
     Side lat raise - 20 x 8
     Front raise - 20 x 12 (changed from both together to iso raises)
     Shrugs - 275 x 12 (up 50 lbs, but not happy with my ROM on this)
     BB curl - 80 x 12
     incline DB curl - 25 x 12 (up 5 lbs)
     hammer curl - 25 x 8 (up 5 lbs)
     CG BB press - 125 x 8 + 10 (from CB smith 120 x 12)
     DB french press - 60 x 8
     pushdown - 150 x 9 (up 30 lbs)

 Overall felt pretty good, but would rather be at my gym.  (Better equipment, fewer idiots.)  W/o time around 45 min.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Pylon, My Brother. Dynamite W/O!!! Movin up in weights   Hows the form holdin out? You didn't skip a beat Bro!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pylon, My Brother. Dynamite W/O!!! Movin up in weights   Hows the form holdin out? You didn't skip a beat Bro!!!


 Thanks Arch.  Form was pretty good, though I felt myself speeding up a little to try to get out of there.  Like I said, I'd rather be at my regular gym, but it's better than not going.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch.  Form was pretty good, though I felt myself speeding up a little to try to get out of there.  Like I said, I'd rather be at my regular gym, but it's better than not going.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

Had a nice discussion with my wife about the w/o plan and eating right.  I think she is starting to learn by osmosis...

 My back is killing me.  I've had some tightness in by lower back area since Wednesday, and I can't shake it.  Going to try a hot shower later.  I've been rubbing it with Tiger Balm, which helps for a while, but the wife is starting to complain about the aroma.  (It's not unlike Vicks, if you've never tried it.)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Ah yes, Tiger Balm. Used to use it on my shins when I was kick-boxing (Muay Thai) and YES my Brother, it stinks


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ah yes, Tiger Balm. Used to use it on my shins when I was kick-boxing (Muay Thai) and YES my Brother, it stinks


 I kinda like it myself...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I kinda like it myself...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmm...400 calories, 16 g fat, 1010mg sodium, 38g carbs (3 fiber), 7 g sugar, 27 g protein...that's more cals and fat than their cheeseburger...yeah, sounds yummy...
> 
> (Whoops, sorry...let me climb down off this high horse before I fall and hurt something...
> 
> ...


Whaaaat?
That's the plain one? I only eat the chicken and give the bread to my dog.....
I usually just add my own bread to it, since I don't like their bread....
Well, that sucks....

I have been reading your whole journal while looking for tips on HIT.  I may be a little late on this post regarding McCrappy....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> That's the plain one? I only eat the chicken and give the bread to my dog.....
> I usually just add my own bread to it, since I don't like their bread....
> Well, that sucks....


 Then why not just cook a bunch on your own?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

OK, Monday leg day.  My back is still tight, but felt better after lifting.  Of course, it is starting to stiffen up again, but I'll take what I can get...

 Squats - 275 x 20 (up 3 reps)
 SLD - 225 x 20 (up 7 reps)
 Leg Press - 630 x 20 (up 13 reps)
 Extensions - 140 x 13 + 5 (up 1 rep and hold)
 Curls - 170 x 14 + 5 (up 2 reps + hold)
 Calf raise - 145 x 15 (up 15 lbs)
 Crunch machine - 110 x 16 (up 4 reps)
 Knee raises - 12 (up 2 reps)

 Time 25:00.  Felt great, very strong throughout.  I should go up on 3 moves Friday.  I am very worried about my ability to walk out of the gym when that time comes.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Then why not just cook a bunch on your own?


I bought a pack of breasts  at Costco on saturday.  Those will be cooked today along with flank steaks and sirloins.  They'll last me a whole week.....

In reality I am more of a McDonalds detractor than anyone you'll ever know.  Sometimes I am in a hurry and there is no food, so I'll get me the sandwich.  Even at my fattest, I wouldn't eat a burger at Mcd's....the apple pies however.....


----------



## Kimber (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Pylon!  20reps of +600 on your leg press!  Nice!  How's your back feeling?


----------



## Yunier (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, Monday leg day.  My back is still tight, but felt better after lifting.  Of course, it is starting to stiffen up again, but I'll take what I can get...
> 
> Squats - 275 x 20 (up 3 reps)
> SLD - 225 x 20 (up 7 reps)
> ...


  
Very Impressive weights! Great job.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Hey Pylon!  20reps of +600 on your leg press!  Nice!  How's your back feeling?


 Stiff.  Thanks for bringing it up...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Very Impressive weights! Great job.


 Thanks!  Felt pretty darn good, too!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

I remember back when I was 20, I went and maxed 680 pounds in the leg press and here you go, an old foggie, doing it 20 times.

It takes heart and pair of brass balls to put that kind of weight up....Great job...


----------



## Kimber (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Stiff. Thanks for bringing it up...


"Just ignore it, maybe it'll go away", right?  Talk that wife of yours into giving you a good rub down tonight, with the Tiger Balm of course!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Holy GOD Brother, Thats a KILLER W/O!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> "Just ignore it, maybe it'll go away", right? Talk that wife of yours into giving you a good rub down tonight, with the Tiger Balm of course!


 Yeah...the thing is, she has given me many a rubdown over the years, and none of them would qualify as "good"...so I don't ask any more, for fear she will give me one...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy GOD Brother, Thats a KILLER W/O!!!


 Thanks!  My body seems to disagree with you, which means you are right on.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I remember back when I was 20, I went and maxed 680 pounds in the leg press and here you go, an old foggie, doing it 20 times.
> 
> It takes heart and pair of brass balls to put that kind of weight up....Great job...


 That is officially the first time i've ever been called a "foggie."


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks!  My body seems to disagree with you, which means you are right on.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That is officially the first time i've ever been called a "foggie."


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2005)

I've said it before, I'll say it again...cardio day after leg day blows goats.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, yes it does. I've got it tonight so I'll be feelin' your pain!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Yes, yes it does. I've got it tonight so I'll be feelin' your pain!


 Then you have my sympathy.  I don't wish those days on anyone...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm very excited about a change in my cardio work.  I used to play roller hockey a couple of times a week (I'm a goalie) but dropped out when I sprained a ligament in my knee.  I've been looking to get back into it, and might have gotten a connection to start up.

 The problem is I have never been a great skater.  (That's where the nickname actually started.)  I just found out the ice rink down the street has started doing open ice for $5 every day from 11 to 1.  Now I can hit the ice hard to practice skating twice a week, rather than being chained to a bike.  The workout should be just as good (if not better) and I'll actually get something out of it.  Whoopee!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds good there Brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2005)

Upper HIT-

 Incline HS - 140 x 8+5
 flat db press - 45 x 10
 decline hs - 140 x 6
 rack pull - 295 x 12
 chin - 85lb assist x 8
 smith row - 140 x 12
 smith mil press - 90 x 10 + 5
 side lat raise - 20 x 12
 front raise - 25 x 12
 shrugs - 275 x 11
 bb curl - 90 x 11
 incline db curl - 30 x 9
 hammer curl - 25 x 9
 cg bb press - 125 x 11
 db french press - 60 x 8
 pushdowns - 150 x 8

 Felt pretty good, but something still felt a little off.  My lower back finally feels better (and yes, Kimber, I ignored it until it went away) but I gota kink in my upper back/neck during my w/o.  It didn't really slow me down, but...well, you know how it is.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Brother, W/O looks great!!! I get kinks sometime when I turn my head slightly during a movement. They usually go away in a few hours though. Keep an eye on it, hope it's alright!!! Now I'm taking a page outta your book:

LEG day today,
Tomorrow........................ you guessed it  CARDIO


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, W/O looks great!!! I get kinks sometime when I turn my head slightly during a movement. They usually go away in a few hours though. Keep an eye on it, hope it's alright!!! Now I'm taking a page outta your book:
> 
> LEG day today,
> Tomorrow........................ you guessed it  CARDIO


 I don't even want to think about that now...

 So I've got a pain running from my mid shoulder to my neck, like I slept on it wrong.  So, while the wife was putting the boy to bed, I cleaned up, staying bent over to minimize the pain.  Great plan, but apparently my recently cranky lower back has taken umbrage and is now also screaming for attention.  This sucks....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Take care of that back Brother


----------



## Yunier (Feb 23, 2005)

Pylon, can you outline exactly you do for cardio?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Pylon, can you outline exactly you do for cardio?


 Generally on the MaxOT I do recumbent bike, but will do elliptical for a change now and then. 4 minutes of warmup, 16 minutes full tilt. I usually start at a higher level than I think I can handle and back off when I have to, but never never pace myself. I will also kick up the level if I catch myself not going all out.  The idea is to give max effort the whole time.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

OK, best I can figure I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder/neck from lifting yesterday.  My lower back is a little better this morning, and I'm taking some anti-inflams I got for my shoulder a while back.  We'll see how it goes, but no cardio or skating for me today.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 24, 2005)

G'Morning!  Hope your neck gets to feeling better today.  How do you like HIT?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> G'Morning!  Hope your neck gets to feeling better today.  How do you like HIT?


 Love it.  I don't seem to end up as sore as I used to, but I get a much better workout and much more consistent on my exertion.  Since I'm still in the cutting phase for a while, that's just fine with me.

 I'm headed to a chiropractor at lunch that a co-worker visits.  (Her appointment is right after mine.)  We'll see how it goes.  I've been wearing a sticky heat pad all morning, but it hasn't had much effect.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 24, 2005)

What'd the chiro have to say?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> What'd the chiro have to say?


  Apparently I have a pinched nerve in my neck (which I suspected) AND a pinched nerve in my lower back.  Yippee!

 He did an adjustment, which just made it feel worse. I am headed back this afternoon, so he can go over the x-rays and see if anything else stands out. He's pretty confident in the problem (or, as an alternative, kill me.) The good news is that these things will straighten themselves out eventually if you leave them alone. (Which, as you know, fits right in with my previous treatment program.) I think the lower back was alomst cleared up before I aggrevated it. 

 The anti-inflams should still help. A weekend of little to no stress should also help. I'm considering adding an ice cream/cake regimen, in hopes of either speeding the recovery or making the patient more comfortable.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 24, 2005)

what's your chiro's name?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

Stephen Schoenherr.  Know him?


----------



## Kimber (Feb 24, 2005)

No, just thought I might.  There are so many chiros in STL b/c of the school though.  If for some reason you don't like him let me know....I know a few great ones depending on which part of the metro you live in.  Hope this works out for you though!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> No, just thought I might. There are so many chiros in STL b/c of the school though. If for some reason you don't like him let me know....I know a few great ones depending on which part of the metro you live in. Hope this works out for you though!


 I forgot you used to live around here...

 I'm out in Chesterfield Valley.  I don't really know him yet, but a co-worker has been seeing him for a while and has seen great results, so I have a good reference to work from at the very least.  If I run into any problems I will take you up on the offer.  Thanks!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Brother, just got caught up. Hope everything is all right  
Your gonna take a break from weights right?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, just got caught up. Hope everything is all right
> Your gonna take a break from weights right?


 Well, I asked when I could lift again and the doc said at least wait until Monday, so best case I miss one day (today.)  He said I could still do light cardio if I must.

 The lower back feels better this morning, but the neck is still killing me.  He said the upper would take longer to heal up, but seemed less concernec with it.  I guess it has to do with the amount of stress on the lower back.  We'll see.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

Hope it gets better for you. Glad to hear the Dr.'s not too concerned, thats a good sign   Take care, and heal up!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2005)

Feeling a little better this morning.  The lower back is pretty good, though a little tight.  The neck has turned into a minor problem, with pretty good ROM.  

 The problem now is that when I can't work out, I tend to eat junk.  So I gave myself the weekend to eat whatever, since I hadn't done it in a while.  I didn't go too crazy, but now my body is reminding my of why I try not to eat that crap anymore.  I am back on the nutri-horse this morning (I'm having oatmeal/PB/protien right now.)  I forgot how much better I feel just from eating right.  I have a dr. appt at lunch today, and hopefully I will be clear to get back in the gym.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Pylon---glad to hear its not anything too serious.  Hope today goes well!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Brother, that Oatmeal/Peanut Butter/Protein mixture is the BOMB!!! Hope everything goes like you want with the Dr. Take care of that neck


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Bubba, so I go away for the weekend and you f yourself up?

Man, I hope you are feeling better and are back at it soon enough...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks...feeling at about 90%, but haven't wanted to get back too fast and reinjure.  I'll probably hit the gym today or tomorrow and do a light full body run to get things moving again.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks...feeling at about 90%, but haven't wanted to get back too fast and reinjure. I'll probably hit the gym today or tomorrow and do a light full body run to get things moving again.


 Well, I am glad that you are feeling better.
 You should try the routine that I was doing before splits.  It'll get the blood pumping flowing, the muscles moving, etc....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Brother, glad your almost ready to get back at it!!! I'll be starting back Monday. I'm going to the Classic this weekend, so my fire will really be stoked, ya know!!! I tried to explain the 20 reps for legs, and 12 reps for uppers to Kimber, but if I didn't explain good, could you cover my behind and explain to her better!!!   Glad your on the mend Brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, I am glad that you are feeling better.
> You should try the routine that I was doing before splits.  It'll get the blood pumping flowing, the muscles moving, etc....


 I'll probably run thru both sides of my split on about 50% wieght, plus cardio.  That should sufficiently kick my ass without too much stress on the joints.  The I can do cardio and light lifting for the next week while getting through some travel for work.

 It is CRITICAL that I am working out in some form before travel.  If I don't get in the gym at all, my eating habits fall apart, and I mean in a hurry.  As long as I can get some work in, I can keep myself in line.  When I am about to go on the road, surrounded by good restraunts and hauling an expense account with me is NOT the time to screw with my intake.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2005)

Back to work, if only lightly.  Did 12 minutes on the treadmill (7 of which were light jogging) and 10 on the bike.  I can feel the layoff, but felt good to be back at it.  Will probably follow with light cardio again tomorrow, lifting on Tuesday.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Brother, just got back from the Classic. Starting back up Tuesday huh? Great, can't wait to see your W/O!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, havn't heard from ya in a while, everything alright?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, havn't heard from ya in a while, everything alright?


 Sorry, just haven't had much time.  Been busy with work, on the road quite a bit.  Things should quiet down for the next week or so (I hope.)  Haven't been in the gym at all.  Probably won't be able to get in until Monday.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2005)

OK, so here's the story of the last couple of weeks.  I've been in a mini-tailspin, caused by a few factors.

 The back and neck broke my stride for a while, and caused me to lose focus on my diet.  For some reason, when I can't w/o, I pay less attention to what I eat.  As my body was coming around, I started a stretch of heavy travel, heading to Birmingham and then Chicago.  

 To top things off I received some disappointing news at work.  (I had been up for a promotion and didn't get it.  The rough part was I was told not only had it been decided I would be the one to move up, but I was the best candidate and the best prepared to do well.  They gave it to the other candidate because, and these are the words of the person who made the decision, he had worked on a few things that had been suggested to him, so they felt "obligated" to promote him instead.  I can respect that kind of loyalty on some level, but knowing I was better suited for the job mae it tough to swallow.)

 Anyway, had I been on my regular schedule, I think I would have been OK.  But, since I wasn't, I slid even further in my eating habits.  I managed to turn a few things around in the last day or two, and am trying to get back on track.  (In fact, my parents are in town to visit.  My mom is trying out her new waffle maker, and was a little upset that I passed in favor of a protein shake.)  I also am set to start working on my MBA in April, having just registered yesterday.  So there are some positive things happening, and that should help.  Cooking up a mess of grilled chicken later, which will also help set things rolling the right direction.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I will also sit down and re-do my w/o.  This seems like a good time for a fresh start with a new HIT routine.  I'd like to take some of the stress off my back for a while, just to be safe, so I may have to drop squats, one of my favorite moves.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Brother, sorry about the tailspin in your world. Just try to keep your head up and don't let an outside source ruin your goals and dreams   Your better than that.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks, Arch.  I know I shouldn't let that kind of thing drag me down, but it happens now and then.

 Anyway, made it back to the gym today with a revamped w/o.  I tried to eliminate anything that put too much stress on my lower back, and think I succeeded.  Legs will be more difficult, but one thing at a time.  Of course, it will take a couple of trips to get the weights right, but at least I'm making the trips.

 Incline HS - 140 x 8 (right where I left off.)
 Pec Deck - 115 x 6
 Smith flat press - 110 x 7

 T-bar row - 90 x 12
 Rev Pec Deck - 110 x 5
 Chins - 85 assist x 5

 Smith mil press - 90 x 7
 side lat raise - 20 x 8
 smith shrugs - 230 x 12 

 EZ bar upright row - 70 x 8
 EZ bar curl (against post) - 40 x 10
 Flex curls - 30 x 8
 Zottman curls - 20 x 6

 DB pullover - 40 x 12
 Dips - 100 assist x 8
 Seated pressdown machine (iso) - 100 x 6 ea

 A couple of notes...

 I'm going to drop the Zottmans.  I like them, but three straight curl lifts are too many.  I will sub out something else (rev cable curl, maybe?) after the EZ bar curls.

 Flex curls rule.  I love them, even at 30lbs.  

 My back feels tired, but not injured.  The only time I felt anything in my lower back was on the shrugs, but it was a muscle use kind of feeling.  Since its stationary during th elift, it should be OK.

 I will probable tweak this list a little more before Friday.  Chest felt pretty good.  I really like the pec deck in that spot.  I also need to change something on my tri moves.  I think I'll drop the seated pressdown, move the dips to last, and insert something else.  I'm open to suggestions on that one.

 Overall, felt great to be back in the gym.  I'm sure I'll be sore in the AM, but kinda looking forward to that too.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Pylon--glad to see you back!  Hope you're all healed up....workout looks good.  Sucks about your promotion, but you seem to be handling it well....something better will come around for you!  Have a good day!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Brother, thats a damn fine lookin W/O there!!! I love Flex curls, they really work your bi's   Maybe try a reverse grip preacher curl. I really like those. It does happen unfortunately, but I know you will rise above it. Keep your head up and reach for them stars


----------



## Yunier (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey man great to see you are back on track. Its sad that the whole promotion thing did not go your way but keep pumpin that iron.

cya.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks all.  Good to be back.

 Good soreness this morning.  Looking forward to legs tomorrow.  I think I can even deal with cardio today.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 15, 2005)

Got in my cardio today, butnot when I expected.  I ended up at lunch with some co-workers, so I left early and hit the gym on the way home.  That, my friends, is a good sign for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

We have legs on the same day. Lets go get 'em!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2005)

OK, leg day...A little challenging to put together a good w/o without stressing the back, but here's what I came up with...

 Hip sled press - 540 x 20
 Hip sled calf press - 540 x 10 (just moved feet down on the sled)
 iso leg extentions - 45 x 12 each leg
 seated leg curls - 160 x 14
 adductors - 130 x 20
 iso leg press (machine) - 220 x 15 ea
 med ball crunch - 15lb x 15 (2 sets)

 Felt great, easy on the back (other than the first press, and that wasn't bad.)  W/o time right at 20min.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Brother, awesome job. Hows the back feel now? Still movin friggen cars I see


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Pylon, glad your back is feeling better and can lift. For some reason I have alot trouble in my joints. Wrists, elbow, and sometimes my knees give me some trouble. Been to the doctor and had xrays done and nothing unusual. It comes and goes which is a pain in the ass because I have to skip training. So far so good though.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 17, 2005)

Good to see your back hasn't slowed you down!  Nice WO!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2005)

Got some work in today, even though I am working in Toronto.  The equipment was great for a hotel, but not like being in a real gym.  I got through my upper body workout, using a universal machine with cables (a really nice one with many different setups) and dumbells on a couple of things.  Not a great w/o (not really worth posting, since I was just guessing on weights and not really into it,) but better than sitting in my hotel room or in the bar.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes Sir, at least you went and worked out. Thats what seperates YOU from the rest of the world. Keep it goin Brother Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Mar 24, 2005)

Got in for legs today.  (Didn't particularly want to go, but after Arch's last post, felt kinda obligated.  Thanks Archie!)

 Squats - 95 x 20, 135 x 20, 185 x 20
 Hip sled - 630 x 20
 sled calfs - 540 x 17
 iso extentions - 45 x 15 ea
 seated curls - 160 x 18
 adductors - 145 x 20
 iso leg press - 220 x 15 ea
 med ball crunch - 15lb x 15, 8

 I had to add squats back in.  I just don't feel like I'm working without them.  To reduce the stress on my back, just in case, I dropped the weight way down.  I also lost the belt, thinking that I can build up my strength better that way, and since I'm starting with less weight, it seemed like the right time.

 Adding them in brought the whole w/o up a notch.  I was seriously gassed by the end, and it was all I could do to stay upright and on the outside of my food.  Good times....


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, it aint a complete workout without squats. I used to wear a belt but it never really do anything. But damn, 180lb x 20 is pretty impressive!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 24, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Yeah, it aint a complete workout without squats. I used to wear a belt but it never really do anything. But damn, 180lb x 20 is pretty impressive!


 Well, it doesn't feel that impressive when the last time I did 275 for 20.  But I think moving back a little and losing the belt will be good for me in the long run.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2005)

Got in my cardio today.  My legs feel like they are made of lead.  guh.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got in for legs today.  (Didn't particularly want to go, but after Arch's last post, felt kinda obligated.  Thanks Archie!)


  

 
My pleasure!!! Nice lookin w/o there too Brother Pylon. Way to come back, you'll be right back to where you where in no time!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2005)

*Getting back on track*

Back in the gym to start the week.  

 Incline HS - 140 x 12
 Pec Deck - 110 x 8
 Smith flat press - 110 x 10
 T-bar row - 100 x 12
 Rev Pec Deck - 100 x 10
 Chins - 100 lb assist x 7
 Rear lats - 30 x 12
 Smith mil press - 90 x 8
 Smith shrugs - 230 x 12
 Flex curls - 40 x 12
 Rev cable curl - 55 x 12
 Hammer curls - 25 x 10
 Stiff aqrm pulldowns - 70 x 12
 DB pullover - 50 x 12
 Dips - 100 lb assist x 12

 I had a lot of moves that need more weight, a couple that REALLY need more.  Overall a pretty good workout.  I will be on a day trip all day Wednesday, so I might push legs up a day and hit them tomorrow, depending on how I feel.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Pylon!!! Your'e doin it and thats what matters. Just be careful goin back to back days with HIT. Wouldn't want you to slam your immunity system down too far!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 29, 2005)

wantt





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Brother Pylon!!! Your'e doin it and thats what matters. Just be careful goin back to back days with HIT. Wouldn't want you to slam your immunity system down too far!!!


 No question.  It would be a one time deal only.  It'll be a game time decision.  If I'm not feeling terrific come noon, I'll push it off.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> wantt
> No question.  It would be a one time deal only.  It'll be a game time decision.  If I'm not feeling terrific come noon, I'll push it off.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 2, 2005)

OK, new month, new outlook.

 My gym time (as well as my time here) has been sporadic at best lately.  Too much time on the road, not enough in the gym.  With the start of the new month, I am working up a new routine in hopes of getting the fire rekindled.  I haven't decided exactly what I will do, but it will involve things I can do with minimal equipment when needed (like in crappy hotel gyms.)  I will most likely work up a full and a partial routine for the gym and road.  The partial will be more cardio work and body weight stuff like push ups, chair dips, etc.  This should allow me to stay on track wherever I go.  

 If anyone has any thoughts or suggestions on this, I'm listening.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

How many days a week are you on the road? Can you do 2 whole body routines and then the rest of the week focus on cardio?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a full week with no travel, so I think I can get on a good roll before I go out of town again.  I spent the weekend trying to be very clean on my food, and did well with the exception of a birthday party on Sunday.  I had a hot dog and chips, but passed on the ice ream cake, so I count it as OK.

 Monday w/o time @35 minutes - Upper HIT
 incline HS - 140 x 11
 pec deck - 110 x 9
 flat smith press - 110 x 12
 t bar row - 135 x 8
 rev pec deck - 100 x 12
 chins - -100 x 7
 smith row - 90 x 8
 smith mil press - 90 x 8
 smith shrug - 250 x 12
 flex curl - 60 x 8
 rev cable curl - 80 x 12
 seated hammer curl - 25 x 12
 stiff arm pulldowns - 100 x 12
 db pullover - 60 x 9
 dips - -85 x 8

 food so far:
 protein shake
 oatmeal/whey powder/natty pb
 lg salad w/ tuna

 hitting another shake in @10 minutes
 tonight is turkey cutlets, port. mushrooms, peppers on the grill

 I've been using the Instone shake mix for the last week or so.  I picked up both flavors on sale.  The packets are great, since they are in effect a double shake (16oz., 44 g protein.)  They also taste great and get VERY think in just water.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Brother Pylon, awesome w/o!!! Keep it up!!!
Where did ya pick up the InStone products? I can't find them and I would like to try them at least!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Pylon, awesome w/o!!! Keep it up!!!
> Where did ya pick up the InStone products? I can't find them and I would like to try them at least!!!


 I picked them up at GNC.  After the gold card discount I think each box was around $35 for 20 packs.  By the way, the packs are a much better deal than the canister of powder, not to mention easier to transport.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 12, 2005)

Feeling great this morning.  Good soreness, though I have realized through this that I am not working my lats at all.  I will have to add something to the routine for this.  Otherwise, feels great.  

 I also hooked up my expresso machine at work, so I am wired up right.  Can't wait for leg day tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info, will have to look into GNC. What is the best flavor? I normally like Vanilla because you can mix it with anything, but it's vanilla spice, not sure what that will taste like. Have you thought of Bent-Over Rows for your lats, they hit your back pretty good and if you get a good stretch in there your lats will scream for mercy!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, will have to look into GNC. What is the best flavor? I normally like Vanilla because you can mix it with anything, but it's vanilla spice, not sure what that will taste like. Have you thought of Bent-Over Rows for your lats, they hit your back pretty good and if you get a good stretch in there your lats will scream for mercy!!!


 As far as Instone, it only comes in brown and white, both are good.  The vanilla is like other vanilla, but with, well, spices (think cinnamon, cloves, etc.)  With it's price, I would use it only for straight shakes.  I still have some GNC whey around for mixing in oats or whatever.

 I was doing rows, but dropped when I revamped to give my back time to rest.  Speaking of which...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2005)

Lower HIT

 Squats 135x20, 185x20, 235x10
 Leg press 630 x 12
 calf press 630 x 12
 seated leg curl 210 x 20
 hip adductors 150 x 12
 hip abduction 150 x 12
 single leg press 270 x 12 ea
 leg extend 150 x 20

 A couple of notes...

 I had the day off to get to the baseball game with my dad, so I went to my backup gym.  The weights are from memory, but I am pretty sure they are right.  Also, machines are a little different than my normal gym, which impacted some moves, like leg press.

 The squats are going well.  The back feels good, and I'm almost back to where I was.  I am working w/out a belt or bar pad, so I think the build up will leave me better off in the long run.  I have also given up my gloves, though the straps stay.

 Did well on food yesterday and today, even took food to the game so I wasn't tempted.  (Ballpark food is one of my weak spots.)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Kick'n w/o there Brother!!! Those squats alone make me wanna puke!!! I' also have dropped the gloves, straps and hooks are also gone. Really tryin to concentrate on grip and raw strength. Thinking about a contest in November, not sure yet though!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Kick'n w/o there Brother!!! Those squats alone make me wanna puke!!! I' also have dropped the gloves, straps and hooks are also gone. Really tryin to concentrate on grip and raw strength. Thinking about a contest in November, not sure yet though!!!


 I'm nowhere near thinking of contest stuff.  If you go in, I'll come watch.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

That would be awesome!!! Definatly doin the Show-me's next May!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 15, 2005)

Uppers today...

 Incline HS 140x11
 pec deck 105x12
 smith flat press 140x8
 t-bar row 135x8
 rev pec deck 105x12
 chins -115x8

 smith row 90x10
 smith mil press 90x10
 smith shrug 270x10
 flex curl 60x10
 rev cable curl 120x9
 seated hammer curl 35x8

 v-bar pushdown 160x12
 db pullover 60x12
 dips -85x8

 Weight was lower on pec decks because I had to use a different machine with different plates.  I also switched from stiff pulldowns to v-bar pushdowns because I thought the stiffs were too similar to the pullover, and wanted a different feeling.  My tris felt great after this change.  Good overall work, good way to start the weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 15, 2005)

Excellent w/o there Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2005)

Greeting from Hammond, LA (45 min from New Orleans)

 Out of town for work...again...

 Had a good weekend, stayed clean for the most part.  Ate a little extra on Sunday before leaving, but mostly chicken and veggies with a couple of brats, nothing too bad.

 Just finished a decent workout, considering the facilities.  Hotel gyms are ususally lacking, but this one at least has a universal machine.  Warmed up with light jogging (more on that later), then tried to mimic my w/o for upper as best I could.  Had to sub in things like push ups (close hands and spread hands) cable curls, etc. for moves I couldn't do, but overall feel pretty good.  Sweating like a beast, since the AC was turned off.  Now I know why Coleman works out that way.

 As for the jogging, despite my oft-voiced dislike, I am going to make an effort to work it in for a few reasons.  First, no equipment needed, which is nice.  Second, most areas I go will have at least a treadmill, if not just decent weather.  Also, I hate it because I am a big load to be throwing around on the track, so it is hard work.    So yeah, I figured it is something I should be doing for that exact reason.  More work in less time is good.  We'll see how it goes...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

Stick with it Brother Pylon, your doing something and thats more than alot of people can say. Keep pushin Brother, your an inspiration!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2005)

I can't imagine what I would possibly inspire someone to do, but thanks.

 Being on the road makes like tough, but the Instone packets help, and most hotels at least have plain instant oats and some fruit on the breakfast bar, so it makes getting the day started a little easier.  For a while I got hung up on how much protein I should be getting, but I think I realized I am better off just eating clean and worrying about the macros when I can, rather than eat marginal food to get protein.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

Lower HIT today...

 Squats - 135 x 20, 205 x 20, 255 x 20
 leg press - 630 x 20
 calf press - 630 x 20
 lying iso leg curl - 50 x 13 ea
 db sumo squat - 120 x 20
 sldl - 135 x 12
 standing calf raise - 145 x 20

 med ball crunch - 15lb x 15, 15lb x 10

 I am very pleased with squat progression.  I feel I could probably do 20 reps on 285 (where I was before the injury) without a belt, but will work my way up slowly.

 I changed a few things around today to keep it fresh.  I was out of gas after the leg curls, and stopped halfway thru the sldl set.  I kept pushing and finshed off though, and felt damn near dead at the end.

 I had a discussion about the intake of sugar after a tough w/o with one of the trainers.  He was in favor of it, as long as it was a decent source.  Since I am always at my worst after legs, I thought today would be a good day to try it.  He mixed up a shake with a mango juice base.  It was sweet beyond reason, considering how little sugar I take in.  But I have to admit, I feel much better no that I normaly do after legs.  I usually have a hard time keeping my focus or being productive.  Today I am tired but alert.  I may make this a permanent change, but only after legs.  I don't think I really need it on upper days.

 I forgot to mention something from my trip to New Orleans.  I was in the hotel around 7pm.  I had to pick someone up at the airport at 11pm, which was an hour or so away.  There is a great restraunt in the quarter that I love, but I knew that I would be pressed for time to work out, shower, go to the restraunt, and get back to the airport.  I choose to skip the restraunt and went to the gym instead.  Should have been an easy choice, I know, but it's still a good sign that my focus has returned.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Brother Pylon, don't sell yourself short. Your progress is very inspirational and you always help keep me motivated!!! Your w/o's are progressing great, speaking of progression.............. Those squats are KILLER, 20 at 255? AND you felt like you could do it at 285 too? Oh man my legs just hurt thinking about it, Awesome job!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Pylon, don't sell yourself short. Your progress is very inspirational and you always help keep me motivated!!! Your w/o's are progressing great, speaking of progression.............. Those squats are KILLER, 20 at 255? AND you felt like you could do it at 285 too? Oh man my legs just hurt thinking about it, Awesome job!!!


 I didn't say I would acutally DO 285...it just felt like I could.  You know, if I really wanted.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

By the way, the sugar influx must have been the difference.  I felt great all day, no real low point.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2005)

Upper HIT - w/o time 40 minutes

 Incline HS - 150 x 12
 Pec Deck - 120 x 12
 Flat smith press - 140 x 12

 T-bar row - 135 x 9
 Rev pec deck - 120 x 10
 Chins - -115 x 6 + 6 negs

 Smith mil - 90 x 11
 smith row - 90 x 9
 smith shrug - 270 x 10

 flex curl - 60 x 8
 rev cable curl - 120 x 10
 hammer curl (seated) - 35 x 8

 v-bar pushdown - 180 x 12
 DB pullover 70 x 6
 dips - -85 x 10

 good workout.  felt very strong, especially on early lifts.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> good workout.  felt very strong, especially on early lifts.


Good?   Try Outstanding!!! Your really taking to the HIT Brother, very Impressive w/o!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah yeah yeah...Tell that to my mirror, it doesn't seem impressed...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

I bet mine would!!!   
Don't sell yourself short Brother


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

In Detroit for a couple of days, but the hotel has a really good gym.  It's very rooms, 2 treads, 3 bikes, a couple of stair machines and a pretty good looking universal machine.

 Got in a cardio session this afternoon.  I have decided to try to get in at least one treadmill session a week.  I hate to run (did I mention that before?) and I figure it is because it is so hard given what I have been trying to haul around.  Now that the amount of, well, me has gone down, I feel like running is a good way to get the HR up in a short time.  Did @23 minutes (including warm up and cool down of 3 min each,) then run/walk.  Tried to get the run rate up as I went, which meant shorter run times.  In the end got a pretty good w/o that way.  Was winded but not dead at the end, and actually felt pretty good.  Hoping to work up to a full run session for the w/o down the road.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

My good feelings about this hotel have been dampered by their restraunt.  I ordered the cobb salad, figuring it would be safe.  The tomatoes were rock hard and mostly green.  The lettuce was bagged and slightly brown in spots.  Not good.  On the bright side, my "welcome basket" had a couple of grapefruit halves, so I ate those after dinner.  It helped a bit, but I may have to dip into my shakes before the night is over.  (I have 4 left, and fly home Tuesday afternoon.)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

The road can be a bummer Brother!!! Hang in there and you'll be back before you know it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2005)

Upper HIT work today.  A little off since it was all on a universal machine, but was able to get in most of the same moves I do at home, just not quite as well, you know?

 I also didn't bother recording the weights, since it was the kind that just has numbers on the plates and no way to be sure how much they are supposed to weigh.  So I took stabs at it and kept pumping until done on each move.  

 Also, did 1/2 mile of light jogging for my warm up.  (Have I mentioned I hate to run?)  I have to admit, it was a great warm up and got me going better than a bike or elliptical ever did.  I think the treadmill work my stick around.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

At least your doing it Brother!!! Hats off to you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 26, 2005)

Today is a travel day (headed home) so I got in my work early.  I planned to do 30 min on the treadmill, but they were both booked.  (To my suprise, I was a little disappointed.)  So I did 20 min on a bike until a treadmill opened up, then did 12 min on there.  I made it to a mile of mostly jogging (about 3:1 ratio of jogging:walking, I think.)  Not great for most people, but for me to drag my sorry ass out of bed this early (5am my time) and be handed an excuse to NOT run, then do it anyway...well, that is progress.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

It sure is, way to go!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Leg day, leg day...oh, how I love leg day...

 Squats - 135x20, 205x20, 295x12 (see below)
 leg press - 730x15
 calf press - 730x15
 lying iso leg curl - 50x12 ea
 SLDs - 135x16
 standing calf raise - 160x20 
 leg ext - 140x14
 machine crunch - 110x25
 w/o time @30 min

 I am ready to declare myself back to full strength on squats.  I looked at my book for the last time I did them before the injury.  I was at 270x17, so 295x12 is equal or better than the old lift, plus no belt or pad.  Ready to start making gains there again.

 I was a little sloppy on the standing calf raise form, mostly because I couldn't really feel anything belo the waist by then, so I will keep the weight there next time as well.  Happt to have SLDs back as well, really felt them.  Next time the lineup is shuffled, I will being back rack pulls as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome Job Brother Pylon!!! I would definatly say your back


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

What about my back?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Took me a minute, talk about a long day!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Z'ok.  Well all go through it...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 28, 2005)

Double hit on cardio day...Legs were yesterday, which officially makes this the worst day of the week.  We had a retirement party at work for a guy, including a BBQ lunch with lots of goodies.  I went over and said goodbye, then headed out the door before the food caught up to me...

 Sticking to my new plan, I did only treadmill work for cardio.  I got in about 1.5 miles in the 20 min session, with a good full mile of jogging (or, as I light to think of it, light plodding.)  

 I am also starting a stack today of Tight with 25mg ephedrine.  I had LOTS of energy about an hour into the day.

 So I got the cardio done and felt pretty good.  Lots of energy, and sweating like it was raining out...which it is, but I wasn't running in it.  Anyway, still dripping a little back in the office, which is fine with me.  Lets me know I'm getting some bang for my buck.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

Do you recomend the Tight? Was wondering about the T3 myself!!!
I HATE cardio after leg day


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do you recomend the Tight?


 Give me a couple of weeks and I will let you know.  This is the first time I've tried it.

 I had plenty of energy to get throught the day and no problem falling asleep, so that's a good start.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

Uppers...

 Incline HS - 160x12
 pec deck - 135 x 12
 flat smith - 150 x 10
 T-bar - 135 x 10
 Rev pec decl - 120 x 10
 chins - -115x6+2 negs
 smith mil - 90x12
 smith row - 90x10
 smith shrug - 270x8

 flex curl - 60x8
 rev cable curl - 120x9
 seated hammer curl - 35x8
 V-bar push - 195x12
 DB pullover - 70x12
 dips - -85x10

 This make 3 straight weeks where I am increasing my incline press.  I was stuck at 140 for a while, but it seems to be really taking off.  I also have increased my other chest lifts at the same time.

 I was ready to quit after 8 T-bars, but cranked out 2 more.  Same with dips.  I will have to drop even more on my pull-ups.  Not happy with that at all.  I may switch to lat pulls for a while to try to get stronger at them.

 The break in the list is where I pretty much ran out of gas.  I was soaked in sweat and ready to fall over, but kept going.  I got my second wind around the V-bar presses, and hit another level on DB pullovers today.

 The Tight/eph has defintely made a difference in my w/o.  I am more tired after than ever, which I chalk up to having my system revved up to start.  I am also lifting a little more, which is also a good sign, but not sure if the stack is why.  I will say I felt as tired after uppers today as I usually do after legs, and that NEVER happens.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Kicken w/o there Brother Pylon!!! Your numbers just keep blowin up!!! Sounds like Tight works pretty good, let me know in a few weeks if its still working. I'm interested in it if it does!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 30, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Pylon, how long did it take you to get all that done?! I'd be huffin and puffin after that too!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Pylon, how long did it take you to get all that done?! I'd be huffin and puffin after that too!


 That was about 35 minutes, not couting the warm up (5 min treadmill, light set on pec deck.)  

 Yeah, I was suckin' wind pretty good at the end...not to mention the middle...and right after the start...


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

12:30 Sunday afternoon, I must be in the airport...

 Headed to St. Paul today.  Will be there until Wendesay morning, I think.  I have my supps, shakes and straps packed.  I am going to miss my workout Wednesday, as I will get in around 11 and head home, then to see Elvis Costello in the evening.  So, to make up, I am going to find a gym when I get there and try to do legs tonight.  That way I can do cardio M and W, uppers on Tuesday and then Thursday.  No missed w/o for me.  

 The new stack is going great.  I started with Tight on Th, Tight and Eph on Friday, then my full stack of T&E at 7 and noon.  Each time I felt a little over-stimulated, but easing into has helped.  Today I feel the diff with more energy and a little warmer than before, but no ill effects.  This should be a great month.  I am hoping to get to 14%BF by end of May.  I don't know exactly what I am at, but will be doing measurements on Friday.  (That thought should also help keep my food intake on track while on the road.


----------



## Alaric (May 1, 2005)

Holy crap I just did a quick scan by your journal.  That's some awesome leg strength you've got there Pylon.  How do you like 'em 20 rep squats?


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Holy crap I just did a quick scan by your journal. That's some awesome leg strength you've got there Pylon. How do you like 'em 20 rep squats?


 Thanks for the props.  

 The 20 rep squats suck.  I hate them.  OK, I love them, but they still suck.  I start off that way on leg day and am always gassed at the end.  If I miss them, my day isn't nearly as intense.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 1, 2005)

Wow!! those are some pretty heavy wo's! My legs hurt just reading your weights!!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Mmm...leg day...


The fine folks at Gold's Gym were kind enough to give me a one week pass at no charge to use their gym.  (I spent the money I would have paid on a Tshirt, so everyone wins.)  

Squats - 135x12, 205x12, 295x12

leg press - 630x20
calf press - 630x20

seated leg curl - 150x20
SLDs - 135x20

standing calf raise - 80lb DB x 12ea
leg ext - 150 x 14

med ball crunch - 15lb, 2 sets of 15

w/out time @35 mintues

I started out thinking the bar felt really light on squats.  I did fewer on my warm up hoping to get 20 on the last set.  I was lucky to get 12.  Needless to say, it did not feel light at the end.

Their leg press had a little more angle on it, so I backed off the weight a bit.  630 was just right.  Had a little trouble getting up at the end.  

The curls and the SLDs fried my hams.  Felt fantastical!  

They didn't have a machine for standing calfs, so I grabbed a big DB, an aerobic step thing and found a wall.  Hoo rah!

The funny part, to me at least, were the number of guys and gals working out, and not one person was using the power rack.  What is this world coming to?  I saw one guy sitting on a preacher bench for about 20 minutes, staring into the mirror, weights no where in sight.  He was pretty well put together, but I have no idea how he got that way.  Glad I wasn't doing uppers.

I am going to work up a new upper program tonight.  I'll post it for thougts tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

Brother Pylon, Incredible w/o there!!! Look forward to seeing your new Upper routine!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

OK, here is what I have sketched out for new upper HIT.  The idea is to try to change up as much as possible to hit from new fresh angles.  (Only one exercise is held over.)  I am also trying to reduce the amount of time I spend changing stations, so I have tried to stay in one place for an exercise or two before moving where I can.  This has led to a change in the order I work things as well.  I'll be trying it on Tuesday, so any comments to help me tweak it before then are welcome.

 Some of these are out of the new issue of M&F, so they are different than things I have tried before...

 High pulley rope pulldown (lats)
 Face pull
 Rev incline DB row

 Flat db press
 flat db flye w/ twist (palms start facing the ceiling, end with pinkies together)
 smith incline press

 smith close grip press
 stiff arm pulldowns
 bench dips (hands on bench, feet on floor to start, might move to second bench)

 Arnold press
 Rev incline DB front raise
 underhand smith mil press (palms toward face)

 flex curl (really like them, and they are a diff angle than other curls)
 conc curl on preacher bench (turned around, to limit arm movement)
 wrist curls

 There it is.  Any thoughts?


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

I like the new routine!!! Really looks solid and practical too!!! What do you do for a living, I prolly asked but I can't for the life of me remember LOL


----------



## Pylon (May 2, 2005)

I'm a manager in a construction company.  I handle the PC equipment in the field, doing upgrades, maintenance, training, quality control, software testing, etc etc etc...

 Got in my cardio today.  Tried jogging, but (as is so often after leg day) my pins would have none of it.  So I did 1.5 miles of brisk walking at 5% incline, then a little time in the hotel pool relaxing.  Very nice.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Cool, I hear ya about running, my fat behind can't handle it either!!! Good cardio session Brother!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 3, 2005)

I know you said you are doing HIT. But how many sets+reps do you plan on that wo? I havent tried some of those exercises (e.g. smith machine) will be intresting to know your feedback.


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2005)

One set each, rep range of 8-12 (12-20 for lowers, btw.)  

 Yeah, lots of new stuff to try for me in this one.  Can't wait!


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2005)

new upper HIT w/o

 here we go...

 High cable rope pulldowns - 100 x 12
 face pull - 100 x 12
 Rev incline DB row - 40 x 12
 flat DB press - 40 x 12
 flat DB flye w/ twist - 30 x 12
 smith incline press - see below
 smith cg press - 160 x 8
 stiff pulldowns - 50 x 10
 bench dips (butt to floor) - 10
 arnold press - 30 x 12
 rev incline db front raise - 15 x 12
 underhand smith mil press - 70 x 8
 EZ bar flex curl - 60 x 10 (I think...I lost count)
 Conc curl on incline bench - 20 x 12
 wrist curl - 30 x 20

 Not too bad overall, but I feel like I'm missing a big lift.  Could be from not doing incline presses (couldn't get a bench to use.)  Went a little safe on weights, guessing on cable weights (not my gym.)  Love the twist flyes, underhand mil press.  Will probably drop either the face pulls or the rev row. Too similar.  (Hmm...maybe that's a good place to put rack pulls back in...)  W/o time was around 35 I think.


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Awesome job Brother!!! I wouldn't worry too much about not doing Incline Bench, sometimes the different angle of attack will do wonders!!! Not that I should be giving advice on chest since mine is practically non-existant!!!  
Thinking about goin with almost all DB work to try and spark SOME growth!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Archie.  I think I am going to throw the rack pulls/deads back in instead of the rev row.  I really want to give the face pulls some time.  The movement was a little weird at first, but a few of my moves were like that yesterday.  Too much new stuff, I guess.

 Flying home today.  Whoopee!


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

OK, this was cool enough I had to grab my laptop and log on again...

 So, I'm in the airport in St. Paul and starving.  I had a shake @6am, and it was getting time to eat.  Problem is, airport food sucks.  So I'm walking to my gate and looking at the options.  There's a bar that serves french toast...cinnabon...burger king....etc etc etc...

 So I stopped at the newstand and picked up a bottle of water and some turkey jerkey.  I still have a protein drink in my bag, but I needed food.  This wasn't really it, but it would have to do, as it has so many other time...

 But then, walking to my gate, I pass an airport cafe whose name I have already forgotten.  I started looking at the board and realized it had REAL FOOD!  And not just "food," but things like organic meats, real salads, etc.  I got oatmeal with organic fruit.  IT RULED!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> new upper HIT w/o
> 
> here we go...
> .


wow. thats quite a wo!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

Glad your on your way back!!! Real food, in an airport? Awesome!!! Give those Face pulls some time, they are Incredible!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Man, I love this time of year.  I'm sitting on the deck, grilling some chicken for the rest of the week/weekend, posting with my laptop and eating Cot Cheeze/Nat PB.  Life is a pretty sweet fruit...


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

I'll take that Chicken Breast right there!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2005)

Dude, stop drooling on my breasts....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

LOL, geez you guys... Im at home, sick got some weird head cold, and my tonsils are all wonky, about to go to the doctor, and It's raining... Though, Im still kickin, so Im not complaining... mmm... chicken...


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, stop drooling on my breasts....


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Took yesterday off for a little rest, planned on doing legs today.  I've got a little hitch in my back (right between the shoulders) so I thought I should give it a little more rest to be safe.  Did cardio instead (jogging again.)  I'm trying to work up to a full mile from the start with no walking rest.  I'm adding .05 mile each time, then trading off .1 mile walking when needed.  I'll get there at some point.  I ended up with about a mile due to time constraints, but even that was a pretty good cardio session for me.


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2005)

Good lookin plan there Brother Pylon!!! Hope the backs okay!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

I'm sure it'll be fine.  Just not taking any chances.  It actually feels fine right now.

 I'll be out this weekend visiting the parents.  I'm taking my running shoes so I can get in some outdoor jogging...


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, I love this time of year. I'm sitting on the deck, grilling some chicken for the rest of the week/weekend, posting with my laptop and eating Cot Cheeze/Nat PB. Life is a pretty sweet fruit...


That sounds to good to be true !  Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2005)

Off to my parent's place for the weekend.  I'll be back on Sunday.  Peace, y'all.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

Hope you have some fun! Good luck with the runnin, there!


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Have a great weekend Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Good mother's day weekend.  Saw both sides of the fam, spent some time with just my fam.  Kept the diet in check (even passed on mom's biscuits and gravy, had a shake instead.  Even packed extra chicken breasts just in case, and needed them all!.)  Worst I did was tonight.  The wife want pizza, so I ate half a small chicken pizza (buffalo sauce and pepper cheese.)  Wonderful stuff, had just enough.  More grilling tonite, as all the chicken is gone.  Ready to hit the wieght pile tomorrow!


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2005)

Will be hitting the weights with ya tomorrow Brother!!! Glad your weekend was a success!!! Did you get a chance to see The Phantom yet?


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

No, but she was happy with the gifts.  We'll watch it some time this week, I'm sure.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Back in the gym for upper HIT day, tweaking just a little and back in my own place...Total time (not counting warm ups) 28 minutes.

 Rack pull - 135x12 (warm up), 225 x 12
 face pull - 115 x 12
 high rope pulldown - 115 x 12

 flat db press - 50 x 12
 db flye w/ twist - 35 x 12
 smith incline press - 160 x 5

 smith cg  160 x 5
 stiff rope pulldowns - 70 x 12
 bench dips - bwx9

 seated lat raise - 25 x 11
 rev inc db front raise - 25 x 9
 underhand smith mil press - 70 x 9

 ex bar flex curl - 60 x 12
 cory curls - 40 x 8
 conc curl (on preacher bench) - 20 x 8
 wrist curls - 35 x 12

 I ran out of gas righ aroun flex curls.  I added in the cory after seeing Fish mention them.  I've always thought about adding them, and it seems like a nice change of angle on the arms.

 I love the underhand smith mil.  Great on front shoulders.  Adding the rack pull and moving the high rope pulls helped a lot.  I need a big lift to start the day, or else I just don't feel right.  I have to kneel for the high rope and stiff rope pulls, but I really like them.  The face pulls felt much better today as well.

 I will probably drop the flyes.  They just don't do it for me, and I really like the pec deck for that movement.  Otherwise this setup feels pretty good.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

All that in 28 min's


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

28 mins? wow!!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, I was suprise when I saw the clock.  The place was pretty empty, so no waiting on a station, and the only rest is to change weights.  The new routine is pretty efficient as far as moving around, which is by design.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Incredible w/o there Brother Pylon!!! 28 minutes is awesome, How do you feel now?


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

Holy Crap, that w/o in 28 minutes is truly busting butt. I bet your definately going to have some DOMS tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

Great w/o buddy! So how long have you been doing HIT style?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

DANG DUDE!!! Everybody said it, but, 28 mins is bookin!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Holy Crap, that w/o in 28 minutes is truly busting butt. I bet your definately going to have some DOMS tomorrow.


 Dare to dream, man.  Dare to dream...


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy! So how long have you been doing HIT style?


 I guess about 3 months or so.  I get a great w/o in fewest minutes, so I love it.  I have to admit I've been salivating over all the prrs stories going around.  Just a few more weeks....


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dare to dream, man.  Dare to dream...


 *AMEN!!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I guess about 3 months or so.  I get a great w/o in fewest minutes, so I love it.  I have to admit I've been salivating over all the prrs stories going around.  Just a few more weeks....


Cool. We look forward to you coming to our side in a few weeks


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool. We look forward to you coming to our side in a few weeks


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Found it.... i thought i heard someone say P/RR/S in here...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

Hey, I like your lil dealy... First Timothy:15-16, good stuff, Brother Riss!

Man, we'll be glad to see you on "THE RIPPED SIDE" lol...


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Cardio day....

 Got in a mile on the treadmill, 90% jogging.  Shooting for a full mile non-stop next week.  (Iknow I won't get it on Thursday, since Wed is leg day.)

 I know a mile is not much for most people, but I don't think I've ever gotten a full mile running.  Ever.  Not once.  But I will.  

 OK, going to tear into some chicken from last night's grill session.  Archie, hands off!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cardio day....
> 
> Got in a mile on the treadmill, 90% jogging. Shooting for a full mile non-stop next week. (Iknow I won't get it on Thursday, since Wed is leg day.)
> 
> ...


 Good luck next week, I'm sure you can get it.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey, I like your lil dealy... First Timothy:15-16, good stuff, Brother Riss!
> 
> Man, we'll be glad to see you on "THE RIPPED SIDE" lol...


So will i..... so will i


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, going to tear into some chicken from last night's grill session.  Archie, hands off!


   But it smells SOOOOOO Good!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I know a mile is not much for most people, but I don't think I've ever gotten a full mile running.  Ever.  Not once.  But I will.


Am sure you will!! 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, going to tear into some chicken from last night's grill session.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cardio day....
> 
> Got in a mile on the treadmill, 90% jogging.  Shooting for a full mile non-stop next week.  (Iknow I won't get it on Thursday, since Wed is leg day.)
> 
> ...


How much do you weigh buddy? I would maybe lay off jogging and use an elliptical trainer. When I was losing my weight I screwed my shins and knees up BIG time by running. Get down to where you want to be and then slowly incorporate some running in if you really want to run. Otherwise the elliptical is very close to running and will not mess you up.


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How much do you weigh buddy? I would maybe lay off jogging and use an elliptical trainer. When I was losing my weight I screwed my shins and knees up BIG time by running. Get down to where you want to be and then slowly incorporate some running in if you really want to run. Otherwise the elliptical is very close to running and will not mess you up.


 I'm at about 275 now, but the running doesn't bother me (well, except the stuff that is supposed to bother me.) 

 One reason I'm working it in now is that it is so difficult, I get a much better w/o in a shorter time.  Once I hit the mile mark, I'll probably be less motivated to keep running, and start switching off.


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

I've always heard Harder is Better, but I Despise running!!! I will be starting my cardio tomorrow, I will be using the eliptical rider. Worried though in that I have not done cardio in over a year!!! Hang in there Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

I hate running more than accounting (which is what I should be working on right now.)  Heck, I don't run in from the car when it rains.  That being said, I kinda like knowing I am doing something I couldn't do before.  More signs of progress, I suppose.  

 I like the eliptical a lot.  But I can do 20 minutes at max resistance on it, and not get nearly as gassed as I do in half that time on the treadmill.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

I rekon running can comprimise your leg mass, walking on an incline or the eliptical (Xtrainer) would be better, Or do HIIT


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

If there's one thing I ain't worried about right now, it's mass, let alone leg mass.  (Hang on, leg day is tomorrow...)

 And again, once I get to the mile point, I'll feel better about changing.  I just need to prove something to myself, you know?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> *I'm at about 275 now, but the running doesn't bother me * (well, except the stuff that is supposed to bother me.)
> 
> One reason I'm working it in now is that it is so difficult, I get a much better w/o in a shorter time.  Once I hit the mile mark, I'll probably be less motivated to keep running, and start switching off.


I really hope not but chance are it will. It doesn't happen right away but after a few times it'll start to happen. No offense but at that weight a high impact jarring motion on the legs WILL fuq you up. Prove something to yourself later, be smart about it now.


----------



## Pylon (May 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I really hope not but chance are it will. It doesn't happen right away but after a few times it'll start to happen. No offense but at that weight a high impact jarring motion on the legs WILL fuq you up. Prove something to yourself later, be smart about it now.


 I have no doubt running will be the death of me.  I have even less doubt about it when I am doing it.


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have no doubt running will be the death of me.  I have even less doubt about it when I am doing it.





 



I love running, but had to stop.  I realised that I can build muscle or run, not both :\


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 11, 2005)

don't stop him now, he's SOOOO close! and this board is all about meeting goals... get the mile mark pylon!   

but i agree 100% about the elliptical and less stress on the knees/legs... maybe set your next goal on that...?

ps- thanks for stopping by my journal, had to repay the favor!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Hey Brother Pylon, where are the Leg Numbers???


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2005)

Did you get that mile yet?


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2005)

Sorry no posting yesterday...been swamped at work.  I'll tell the story later if I have time...Haven't made it to the gym (still waiting to do legs...)  Leaving for New Orleans at 7 am, haven't packed, have class tonite, won't be home till 11... ARRGHHH!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Brother Pylon, on the road again? Sorry your swamped, sometimes that stuff happens and drives you crazy, you'll be okay, take it easy and talk at ya later!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Archie...

 OK, my day was killing me, couldn't concentrate, had no focus...so I went to the gym for legs. Figured it would take the edge off and get me back focused.  

 Squats - 135x12, 295x20
 Leg press - 720 x 20
 calf press - 720 x 17

 leg curl - 160 x 20
 standing calf - 160 x 20
 leg ext - 160 x 12
 SLDs (with DBs) - 180 x 12

 Total w/o time: 23min 

 I had to use DBs on the SLDs because they was a guy that was in the power cage form the time I did my squats until I finished.  I think I saw him do three sets of mil presses the whole time.  Oh well...

 I had LOTS of energy early on, just about dead at the end.  Wasn't sure I would make it out of the shower, but got thru it.  Waiting now from my body to rebound a little before Accounting class tonite.  My form was a smidge sloppy on squats, so I will wait to go up until I do 20 reps again.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 12, 2005)

295 x 20 nice man, and all in 23 min


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

OMG!!! Incredible, 20 reps would have me heaving my guts up!!! The wife and I got tickets to the redsox game, will have to hook up and eat a hotdog or somethin!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Squats -295x20


Well well well..... what have we here.......


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Nice wo !  

I sure all you 20 rep nuts aren't holding your breath waiting for me to try that


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Yeah yeah.... come on Gazza....


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Of course that hotdog is a Protein dog!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Of course that hotdog is a Protein dog!!!


 Deal!  Where are the seats?


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Heading to the airport.  Will be in New Orleans (or actually about 45 minutes west) until Tuesday nite.  Gym options will be limited, but I'll see what I can do.  Will be checking in, should have lots o free time at night.  Taking the camera (last time I met Sean Penn, James Carville and Hunter S Thompson right before he died.)  I might even post a pic at some point.


----------



## LW83 (May 13, 2005)

Have a good flight 

I love flying.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Squats - 135x12, 295x20
> Leg press - 720 x 20
> calf press - 720 x 17


wow! great numbers!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2005)

WOW...295 for 20 reps???? That's amazing Pylon, great job!!


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Thanks kids.  Told you I love leg day!

 So, I'm in New Orleans...or at least close to it.  Got in work and got to the hotel.  Lots of work to do this weekend...

 ANYWAY, I got to the hotel and find I have a microwave and a fridge.  So I went to the store and picked up a few things, like frozen cooked chicken breasts, SF pudding, FF low carb milk, frozen veggies and pickles.  I am stocked up for between meals and if I don't feel like going out.  Is that dedicated or just crazy?


----------



## King Silverback (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Deal!  Where are the seats?


Section 251!!! Where are you???


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

> Squats - 135x12, 295x20
> Leg press - 720 x 20
> calf press - 720 x 17
> 
> ...



Holy crap, all those #'s are insane.  Hell the fact that you did it all in under 25 minutes...I'm sure I'd be taking massive breaks after those kind of sets.....


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Section 251!!! Where are you???


 I'll have to check to make sure, but I think its 232.


----------



## bludevil (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Squats - 135x12, 295x20
> Leg press - 720 x 20
> calf press - 720 x 17
> 
> ...


Man that's one nice looking leg workout their. You 20 rep guys on squats are just sick. One of these days I'm going to cowboy up and try them myself.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Got in my cardio late today...30 min on treadmill, power walk.  Better than nothing, I suppose...


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'll have to check to make sure, but I think its 232.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got in my cardio late today...30 min on treadmill, power walk.  Better than nothing, I suppose...


As they say, Something IS better than Nothing!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2005)

What you've been able to do thus far reminds me of the Red Sox coming back from down 0-3 to the Yankees and then beating your Cardinals in a clean sweep.  Ha.  Keep it up, and nice workouts.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> What you've been able to do thus far reminds me of the Red Sox coming back from down 0-3 to the Yankees and then beating your Cardinals in a clean sweep.  Ha.  Keep it up, and nice workouts.


Thats just mean!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> What you've been able to do thus far reminds me of the Red Sox coming back from down 0-3 to the Yankees and then beating your Cardinals in a clean sweep. Ha. Keep it up, and nice workouts.


 Well, it's not like I struggled for 86 years before I started....


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like I struggled for 86 years before I started....


 

Only 16 years of my life.


----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

> Squats - 295x20


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

Long day at work, but at least it is active work, not sitting behind a desk.  I should get extra credit for sweating my ass off in the Lousiana sun and humidity...

 Managing to keep the food intake on track.  Grilled catfish last nite w/green beans and brown rice, today oatmeal (instant...blech,) protein shake, grilled chick sammich w/ soup (shrimp and corn chowder), some fruit, and just had some frozen chicken and a couple of pickles.  Not too bad I guess.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

Had a cup of thin gumbo and some boiled shrimp for dinner.  Will wait a couple hours, hit the gym (universal machine in the hotel, but it's something at least) then some SF FF pudding before bed for a protein kick...Can't wait to get home...


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

OK, I lied.  No w/o last night.  Too tired, plus my legs are still really tight from the pounding they got on Thursday.  Just finished up working on Sunday, going to eat something and take a nap, w/o, then got to dinner...


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

Liar lair pants on fire !


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 15, 2005)

hotel "gyms" or "fitness centers" suck sometimes... i traveled a ton for work in the fall. i dont know if your a Hilton Honors/Mariott member but a lof of the branches will let you work out at local gym during your stay if you are... great perk!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hotel "gyms" or "fitness centers" suck sometimes... i traveled a ton for work in the fall. i dont know if your a Hilton Honors/Mariott member but a lof of the branches will let you work out at local gym during your stay if you are... great perk!


 I usually will look ahead and find a gym wherever I am headed.  Problem is, I'm in a little crap town with nothing.  Not even a YMCA that I could find.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Got in my work tonight, but it sucked.  The cable station was broken, and I could move the pulley from about knee height.  There also wasn't much I could do for bi's, so I ended up doing modified shrugs from the cables, then sitting on the floor and doing bi curls with the cables from the same spot.  Oh well, maybe the diff angle is good.  Did some chest presses, rows, pulldowns...not great, but something.  Can't wait to be back home...Man, I hate this town.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 15, 2005)

maybe you can fill some buckets with ice and do some curls...  it's gonna be a sight when you get back to your gym and tear it up!! Hang in there.


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got in my work tonight, but it sucked. The cable station was broken, and I could move the pulley from about knee height. There also wasn't much I could do for bi's, so I ended up doing modified shrugs from the cables, then sitting on the floor and doing bi curls with the cables from the same spot. Oh well, maybe the diff angle is good. Did some chest presses, rows, pulldowns...not great, but something. Can't wait to be back home...Man, I hate this town.


Mr. Improv


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 16, 2005)

> Got in my work tonight, but it sucked. The cable station was broken, and I could move the pulley from about knee height. There also wasn't much I could do for bi's, so I ended up doing modified shrugs from the cables, then sitting on the floor and doing bi curls with the cables from the same spot. Oh well, maybe the diff angle is good. Did some chest presses, rows, pulldowns...not great, but something. Can't wait to be back home...Man, I hate this town.



They didnt have any dumbbells or preacher curls?


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> They didnt have any dumbbells or preacher curls?


 In a hotel gym?  In rural lousiana?  What are you smoking?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2005)

Do you travel to the same place all the time or do you get to see different places?


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Do you travel to the same place all the time or do you get to see different places?


 I travel to a finite number of places, but the number is high.  In the last couple of years I've been to about 30 different locations.


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

Good Improv Brother !!!


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Something is better than nothing Pylon, stick at it


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Got in my cardio...a few minutes power walk to warm up, 20 minutes of hill intervals.  Had a small window to get it in.  Ate dinner around 5:30 (ribeye steak and swet potato...hey, traveling on someone else's dime has its high points.)  Waited 2 hours, but had to be back in my room at 8pm (24 was on, you know.)  All done...but have to sit in sweaty clothes until the show is over.  Glad I'm not sharing a room with anyone.


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

I miss cardio  

Was it fun?  I have to live it through other people


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I miss cardio
> 
> Was it fun?  I have to live it through other people


 Was it fun?  It was cardio!  Of course it wasn't fun!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

pylon... psssst... shower yet?


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

nope....watching wrestling...don't tell anyone...

 Waitaminit...why are you thinking about me in the shower?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 16, 2005)

beeeecuuzzz i ...   hey, you started it w/ the "post your pics" line...


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Hey, just trying to help...

 (Also, thought I would try to beat Archangel to the punch...)


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

*WARNING!!
GAY THREAD ALERT!!​*


----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2005)

Man, that hurts, Riss...

 Waitaminit...Are you going to talk about me in the shower too?  'Cause Cris is a southern girl, which makes it ok...


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 17, 2005)

haha Riss, you can cancel the red alert!


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2005)

Just keep doing what you can on the road. As Riss said, a little is far better than nothing at all.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

How goes it Brother Pylon? I have cardio tonite, I HATE cardio!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Hey Brother, don't you live close to Fast Eddies? If so maybe You and I and the wives could meet there sometime. Just a thought


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Waitaminit...Are you going to talk about me in the shower too?  'Cause Cris is a southern girl, which makes it ok...


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 17, 2005)

Good thing we got that cleared up!   

PYLON WHERE ARE YOU!?! stuck in rural louisianna?


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, don't you live close to Fast Eddies? If so maybe You and I and the wives could meet there sometime. Just a thought


 Affton, not Alton.  Different state, dude...That's not a no, but the way, just pointing it out.

 BTW, there is an amatuer boxing event at my brother-in-laws bar on Sunday the 29th.  I am supposed to help set up for it, but I think I am free of bouncing duties after that.  If you've interested we could get together and watch big rednecks pummel each other for a while...


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

Hey all...Finally back from the bayou.  Got in late last night.  Taking off today, lots to do around the house.  Will get caught up later...

 By the way, I consider it a success when I spend a week on the road and come back at the same weight as I left...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> By the way, I consider it a success when I spend a week on the road and come back at the same weight as I left...



I can relate to that.  Good work!


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Cap'n!

 By the way, I forgot to post the other day that I hit a new weight level.  I'm officially (meaning held for at least a week) 75lbs down from where I started.  Whooopee!  25 more to go before the new tattoo...


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 18, 2005)

Do you have the tat picked out already?


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

I have the concept, but it's not drawn out...

 New pic posted with the boy today...


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Affton, not Alton.  Different state, dude...That's not a no, but the way, just pointing it out.
> 
> BTW, there is an amatuer boxing event at my brother-in-laws bar on Sunday the 29th.  I am supposed to help set up for it, but I think I am free of bouncing duties after that.  If you've interested we could get together and watch big rednecks pummel each other for a while...


  Showin my OldTimers already!!!  
Would love too, except my Family will be over for my Birthday that day!!! We will definatly hook up though!!! That pic of you and your Boy is priceless!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> By the way, I forgot to post the other day that I hit a new weight level.  I'm officially (meaning held for at least a week) 75lbs down from where I started.  Whooopee!  25 more to go before the new tattoo...


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Congrats on your gains and losses too Brother!!!25 more to go huh? Awesome job, what tattoo are you gonna get?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> By the way, I forgot to post the other day that I hit a new weight level.  I'm officially (meaning held for at least a week) 75lbs down from where I started.  .


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

No w/o yesterday, none likely today.  Too busy getting caught up at work.  

 I'll try to find a pic of the tat I'm thinking of...it's simple, but I'd rather show it than describe it...


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2005)

Have a great weekend Pylon.


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

Thanks BD.  I'll do my best...


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

Oh, man.  I almost forgot about my highlight of the day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got a call from a co-worker friend of mine who is thinking of trying a new gym.  She called and wanted to know where I went and what kind of program I was on.  I told her the gym, but said I pretty much did my own thing, even though the trainers there are good.  She told me, "Well, if I'm going to do the work, I want to make sure I get results, so I want to do whatever you've been doing."

 That's better than all the "Hey you look good" comments put together.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2005)

wow pylon, congrats!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh, man.  I almost forgot about my highlight of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to hear       All your hard work is showing


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

Nice, dude!! When you puttin a new pic up? I seen some of the older ones, wheres a new one?!


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

I just posted one like three days ago!  Besides, since you have NONE, you got no right to talk!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

Well... Nobody wants to see fat, un-buff me... Lol, Im just starting man...

Dude, youre lookin AWESOME!!


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

Wow Pylon, I just checked out your gallery.  You've made quite the transformation so far....nice work

You look like a big guy, what are your stats?


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Man that is one hell of a transition, pylon. Between you and Bulk I'm not going to get any slack time.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Thanks kids.

 As of this morning, I'm in at 271.5.  I've held it for a couple of days, so it's not a low spike, which is good.  I started the journal at 323, but my max (see picture) was at 350.  Still have work to do (squishy in a couple of spots) but much better than I was.

 Workouts on the weekend are tough, since I try to reserve that time for the family and housework.  I got some work in last night by spending an hour or so at the batting cage and driving range.  I learned a few things.  First, I have better bat speed and more torque now.  Second, I've always had a violent swing, and there is a hitch at the end that torques my left wrist.  Third, the increase in swing speed means I need to fix my swing or cut off my wrist.  (It is killing my now and was throbbing last night.)  Fourth, golf swings are much less violent.

 I will try to get some measurements, as I have been remiss in that area.  I'll try to get them up later today.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Put up another pic of the boy.  I couldn't help myself...


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

OK, a couple of measurements, all cold flexed:

 Bi's : 16.5"
 forearms: 13.75"
 neck: 17.5"
 calf: 18.75" left, 19.25" right
 thighs: 28"
 chest: 49"
 height: 6'1"


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

I truly hate the squishy spot's, someday soon they will be a memory. Keep up the good work,you'll get there(I'll race ya..)


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

I am uber-competitive if nothing else.  What's the finish line?  10% BF or total % reduction starting now?


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Since we are almost even on BF%, lets make it 10%. Loser buys dinner,we can hook up in Columbia .


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

OOh...sounds like a trip to Shakespears!


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Getting my BFI checked later this week, hopefully it has not raised. Let the game begin.


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, a couple of measurements, all cold flexed:
> 
> Bi's : 16.5"
> forearms: 13.75"
> ...


Pretty Solid measurements there Brother Pylon!!! Whats your goal?


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> Getting my BFI checked later this week, hopefully it has not raised. Let the game begin.


 Tell me what day you are getting measured and I will get mine the same day (or as close as I can.)  Then we can decide what the contest will be.  (I mean, if there is a 2% diff, we shouldn't have the same finish line, right?)


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pretty Solid measurements there Brother Pylon!!! Whats your goal?


 Me?  Just trying to claw my way into your league, Bro!

 Seriously, I don't know.  I haven't really paid much attention to measurements other than BF%.  I guess my target has always been 10%.  At one time I wouldn't have thought it was possible, but I feel different about it now.  I'll get there, no question.

 I'm starting to have an effect on my wife, too.  She doesn't ask about pizza anymore (though she keeps buying candy.)  So yesterday I indulged her, sort of.  I picked up a thin wheat pizza crust, turkey pepperoni, FF mozzerella cheese, sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms for pizza night.  She was happy.  

 I thought it was kinda gross.  I mean, pizza should be PIZZA, not a replica that turns out to be sort of, but not entirely, unlike pizza.  You know?  Much happier grilling up some turkey burgers (w/ ground oats and egg mixed in as binders) and sweet potato fries.  Now that's food I can handle.


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Gonna get BFI checked on Wednesday. Want to keep it fair and fun.We will get the details dialed in.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Sounds good.  I'll do the same.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> At one time I wouldn't have thought it was possible, but I feel different about it now.  I'll get there, no question.
> 
> I'm starting to have an effect on my wife, too.  She doesn't ask about pizza anymore (though she keeps buying candy.)  So yesterday I indulged her, sort of.  I picked up a thin wheat pizza crust, turkey pepperoni, FF mozzerella cheese, sun dried tomatoes and mushrooms for pizza night.  She was happy.




Awesome attitude! Everyone here has the same confidence in you   

Very sweet of you to make the "wannabe" pizza for your wife, it's kind of fun to experiment with stuff and find healthy alternatives.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Trust me, there wasn't anything fun about that pizza.  Blech.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Trust me, there wasn't anything fun about that pizza.  Blech.


 Hahaha .


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2005)

wow, looks like we have a nice friendly competition ready to start 

you have a monsterous chest pylon!!!!  I didn't see your body fat posted above...did I miss it?  Is your next w/o on monday?  have a good one!  BILLIE


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

we P/RR/S'ers should host a friendly competition (I think a good handful of us are cutting), just to keep the motivation running at an all time high .  Just a thought, I don't know how many people would be up for that though.


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Well, I'd be up for it...but that would mean changine to PRRS...like I need another reason...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2005)

Sounds like someone is just itching to try that routine ...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2005)

I guess it would depend on what the winner gets


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Me?  Just trying to claw my way into your league, Bro!
> 
> Seriously, I don't know.  I haven't really paid much attention to measurements other than BF%.  I guess my target has always been 10%.  At one time I wouldn't have thought it was possible, but I feel different about it now.  I'll get there, no question.
> 
> ...


Well your definatly on the right track!!! Your progress is an Inspiration for me to keep plugging away, w/o after w/o!!!

On a bummer note, My wifes Boss is the one who gave us the tickets to the RedSox game, well he called her up and said he was sorry, but that he promised the ticks to another client, would she mind giving them back? I almost flipped when she told me that. But he promised any other games that he had to her, so rite now we have the July 20th game against the Brewers!!! Sorry about that, I think I'm more bummed about not being able to meet you than I am about the game!!! Maybe we can get together soon, even if it's just for a bite to eat!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

We can work something out, I'm sure.  I'm always able to slip away for a while from work or on the weekend.  On the plus side, I don't have any travel on my calendar until the 13th of June (Toronto, get to see the Cards on the road!)  Let's work something out!


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

An uninspired w/o today...OK, that's not really true...

 Rack pull - 245 x 10 (Angle style...yeah, I finally tried it and dammit...they're really good....)
 face pull - 130 x 12
 high rope pulldown - 142 x 12
 flat db press - 60 x 10
 pec deck - 115 x 12
 smith incline - 110 x 12

 smith CG press - 110 x 6
 stiff arm pulldowns - 85 x 12
 bench dips - bw x 8
 seated lat raise - 25 x 9
 rev incline front raise - 25 x 8
 underhand - 70 x 7
 flex curl - 70 x 8
 bb wrist curl - 50 x 20
 cory curl - 25 x 12
 static flex arm hang - I don't know, like 10 secs?

 Total w/o time around 30 minutes

 OK, here's the deal.  I was on my way to the gym when my boss called and wanted to have lunch together (can't say to no him.)  Went to lunch (don't worry, it was all good stuff, lunch and the conversation.)  Then got caught up at the office, got out around 3:45, went to the gym.  Problem was I hadn't eaten since about noon, so the tank was low when I got there and I just didn't have much to give.  So I was still pretty gassed at the end, but just didn't have the strength I normally do.

 Also, I'm ready to change up my w/o again.  And yes, I think I'm going to start a p/rr/s routine, beginning next week.  I'll start working it up and posting for thoughts.  This should be fun!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Thats still a heckuva w/o Brother Pylon!!! 
WhoooooHooooo another P/RR/S'er!!! Post your routine, we all can help ya!!!
We will work something out!!!


----------



## Tskull (May 23, 2005)

Damn good w/o Pylon. Not gonna cut me any slack are you?

That's alright I'll just have to turn up the heat a little


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard Pylon


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 23, 2005)

NICE WO PYLON!!!!!!

forgot you're a cards fan  i saw them play ATL last month... no comment on the score haha.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

YES, JOIN THE P/RR/S SIDE... 

PYLON, I AM YOUR FATHER... (did anybody see that? I didnt...)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2005)

wow, great workout pylon, seems to me it's a lot of volume, no wonder you were running on empty!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Total w/o time around 30 minutes


Great wo in 30 mins!!   Looking forward to seeing your p/rr/s setup.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2005)

how'd you like the static flex arm hang pylon?


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

yes, very nice workout for 30 minutes. You must have been really hustling. Glad to have you on the P/RR/S side.


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> An uninspired w/o today...OK, that's not really true...
> 
> Rack pull - 245 x 10 (*Angle style* ...yeah, I finally tried it and dammit...they're really good....)
> face pull - 130 x 12
> ...


Nice wo Pylon ! 

I see you use a couple of exercises named for IM'ers  LOL .  Guess we better come up with one for you too.  

Welcome and congrats on your future P/RR/S'dom


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> how'd you like the static flex arm hang pylon?


 It made me feel either very weak or very heavy...but otherwise a good way to end the day.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Cardio day...

 12 minutes treadmill, 15 bike

 And no,I haven't hit my mile yet.  One stop today at about .75...I blam it on my shoe being untied.  I stopped to tie it and my rhythm was shot.  That's my story.  DON'T QUESTION IT!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2005)

Cardio days suck     

Don't worry about one bad workout


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Glad you liked the Deads Angel Style!!! They do have a way of growin on ya!!!
I'm with ya on the cardio too Brother!!!
When are ya gonna start P/RR/S?


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

I'm working up the routine for power week now.  I want to start next week.  I'll post it for comments tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

OK, here's my thoughts so far on p/rr/s...
 3 day split (same as now.)  M - chest/shoulder, W - legs, F - bi/tri/back

 OR should I do chest with shoulders and bi/tri/back?

 For power week:

 Chest
 HS flat press
 Incline DB
 HS decline

 Shoulders
 BB mil press
 Upright cable rows
 cable un-cross

 Legs
 Squats (of course!)
 Leg press (what else?)
 HS leg extentions
 lying leg curl
 SLDs

 Bis
 Flex curls
 Cory curls
 preacher curls

 Tris
 CG Smith press
 DB french press
 single arm DB extentions

 Back
 Rack Deads
 Pulldowns
 bent over BB rows
 Face pulls

 OK, that's my starting list.  Thoughts?


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

I like it, I'm gonna be going to 12 hour days soon, so I'm gonna cut my w/o's to 3 days a week instead of 4. I will be doing this:
Sundays-Chest/Back/Traps/Abs
Tuesdays-Legs
Thursdays-Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Abs
Cardio will be on Mondays,Wednesdays,Fridays
Thats just what I'm gonna do, but I like yours too!!!

Also, do you have the article on P/RR/S? It outlines the exercises and sets/reps for each week!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like it, I'm gonna be going to 12 hour days soon, so I'm gonna cut my w/o's to 3 days a week instead of 4. I will be doing this:
> Sundays-Chest/Back/Traps/Abs
> Tuesdays-Legs
> Thursdays-Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Abs
> ...


 I have it, but left it at the office.  This list is a mix of the sticky gopro posted and a few other journals I peeked at. 

 So, chest/back or chest/shoulder?


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Either would be good Pylon, I did chest delts as a split once 
Make sure you work your calves  No trap work??


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

yay pylon!! welcome to p/rr/s!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2005)

I agree with Brother Pete, I just know from experience for me, that Chest/Delts really fry my delts!!! Too much pushing in one day I guess, thats why I prefer Chest/Back (both push and pull) But I say either one is fine, it's really a preference thing!!! Glad to have ya aboard the P/RR/S Train!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

OK, official weight in this morning.  265, 16.8% BF.  (I'm not sure how accurate the weight is, but the BF is usually pretty accurate.  I should point out it about .5% drop since getting measured on 5/2/05.)  Back to the gym at lunch for leg day!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, official weight in this morning.  *265, 16.8% BF*.


Congrats!  


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Back to the gym at lunch for leg day!


Leg after lunch?!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> Leg after lunch?!


 No no, legs before lunch.  (After?  Yikes!)


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

LEG DAY!!!

 Can't wait to try a power leg day...

 Squats - 135x10 (WU), 315x15, (drop) 225x15
 Lep press - 720x15
 calf press - 720x20

 seated leg curl - 170x15
 SLDs - 185x12
 standing calf - 175x20

 leg ext - 160x13
 med ball crunch (15lb) 15, 7
 dives (kinda, more of a hyperextend, but really squeezed the hams) bwx15

 I did some improv today, felt great getting in the gym.  I had't planned on going up on squats, but after the warm up, couldn't resist.  I stopped at 15 because I felt my back bending, so did a drop to hit the legs a little more.  (Which is why my leg press # dropped from 20 to 15.)

 Added the dives at the end on impulse.  I finished crunches and was sitting on the mat trying to catch my breath.  The station was right in front of me, so I figured why not.  Not true dives, but tried to really focus on the hams.  Loved them.  My legs are FRIED.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 25, 2005)

i can't wait to get to the gym after reading your post!!!!   way to go!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Almost forgeot...w/o time 27 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> LEG DAY!!!
> 
> Can't wait to try a power leg day...
> 
> ...




Now THATS a brutal LEG DAY!!!    

Keep it up!!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Thanks YM.  My favorite day of the week, without question.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks YM.  My favorite day of the week, without question.



If I was putting up numbers like that it'd be my favorite day too


----------



## bludevil (May 25, 2005)

Very nice leg workout indeed. 315 x 15 is impressive for squats


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> LEG DAY!!!



 Your Leg day never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

OK, remix of the power week list.  I think I'm going chest/back, legs, bi/tri/shoulders...

*Chest*
 HS flat press
 Incline DB
 HS decline

*Back*
 Rack Deads
 Pulldowns
 bent over BB rows
 Face pulls

*Legs*
 Squats (of course!)
 Leg press (what else?)
 Calf Press
 Standing Calf Raise
 HS leg extentions
 lying leg curl
 SLDs


*Bis*
 Flex curls
 Cory curls
 preacher curls

*Tris*
 CG Smith press
 DB french press
 single arm DB extentions


*Shoulders*
 BB mil press
 Upright BB rows
 Cheat laterals
 BB Shrugs


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2005)

Good numbers on the squat.  I'm quite jealous!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 25, 2005)

I dunno bro, workin dem back and chest together is a bit much if ye ask me...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2005)

nice squats pylon!!!  I like leg day too, but my favorite bodypart to work is triceps


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Awesome Leg day!!! I don't know if they will have enough wheels at the gym for you to do a POWER leg day!!! You can throw around some serious weight there, Maybe one day we can w/o together!!! We could prolly help push thru to the next level!!!
I like your new split too, when are ya starting that? I start mine this Sunday. POWER week baby, not my favorite, but here I come!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

By the way, ever find a pic of your tattoo you want? I am planning on getting another one, not sure when but I will be getting another one, was thinking about something like this :


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome Leg day!!! I don't know if they will have enough wheels at the gym for you to do a POWER leg day!!! You can throw around some serious weight there, Maybe one day we can w/o together!!! We could prolly help push thru to the next level!!!
> I like your new split too, when are ya starting that? I start mine this Sunday. POWER week baby, not my favorite, but here I come!!!


 Sounds like fun!  We should try it sometime...

 I start the split on Monday, I think. ( I know it's a holiday, so I won't be at my gym, but oh well.)  I think I am going to bump legs back to Friday, though.  I've been thinking about how much my cardio on Thursday suffers (if I do it at all) due to stiff legs.  If I do them Friday, the next cardio day is Tuesday, which should give them time to recover.  (Plus I do stuff on the weekends like mowing that will make them move around and hopefully loosen up.)


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> By the way, ever find a pic of your tattoo you want? I am planning on getting another one, not sure when but I will be getting another one, was thinking about something like this :


 Very cool!  No, I'm not thinking anything that complex.  I want something simple as a memento of what is being left behind.  I'm thinking something along the lines of an old style anvil with a "100" on it.  Not sure exactly what I'm looking for, but I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Very cool!  No, I'm not thinking anything that complex.  I want something simple as a memento of what is being left behind.  I'm thinking something along the lines of an old style anvil with a "100" on it.  Not sure exactly what I'm looking for, but I'll know it when I see it.


Thanks!!!
I realy like your idea, that would be a personal and meaningfull peice of artwork, I love it!!! How much more do ya have to lose before ya get it? What is around where you live, trying to set something up for Monday possibly and trying to get an idea of where you live!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

you guys should get a tattoo on your arm or someplace you can see in the mirror at your gym to motivate you to keep working at it. PUMP SOME IRON!


----------



## Pylon (May 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!
> I realy like your idea, that would be a personal and meaningfull peice of artwork, I love it!!! How much more do ya have to lose before ya get it? What is around where you live, trying to set something up for Monday possibly and trying to get an idea of where you live!!!


 I'm in Affton near Fortell's, just south of the city line.  I'm off of 44 and Jameson or Arsenal, but more than willing to meet halfway somewhere.  Where exactly are you?


----------



## Pylon (May 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you guys should get a tattoo on your arm or someplace you can see in the mirror at your gym to motivate you to keep working at it. PUMP SOME IRON!


 That's the one on the left shoulder.  I'll get a pic up sometime.


----------



## Pylon (May 27, 2005)

No w/o yesterday or today.  Absolutely swamoed at work yesterday, did an all day training session (I was the trainer, on my feet all day after leg work...yikes!)  Then accounting class last night.  Slept poorly, another busy day (CEO meeting from 8-10, finish training 10-11, lunch with 3 departments, which I was hosting, then trying to tie up all the loose ends before the long weekend.)

 I've been very clean on food, so taking a day off.  Ate a hamburger for lunch (off the grill,) ordering pizza (real pizza this time, tho it's a small) for dinner.  Clean again Sat and Sun (chicken is ready to grill,) back in the gym with the new split on Monday.

 Apologies to all my peeps for no journal visits.  Very busy and feel like crap.  (Think the boy gave me something.)  Will try to get updated tomorrow....


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm in Affton near Fortell's, just south of the city line.  I'm off of 44 and Jameson or Arsenal, but more than willing to meet halfway somewhere.  Where exactly are you?


Collinsville, Near "Wild Country"!!! Are you familiar with that? About 10 minutes or so past "Fairmount Park"!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

You could work the #100 on this somehow!!! What do ya think?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 27, 2005)

wow.......that would be cool


----------



## Pylon (May 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Collinsville, Near "Wild Country"!!! Are you familiar with that? About 10 minutes or so past "Fairmount Park"!!!


 Yeah, we're about the same distance from downtown.  Which highway would you take over?


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, we're about the same distance from downtown.  Which highway would you take over?


40 (Goes right by the Stadium) or even 270. Depends on where ya want to meet!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 28, 2005)

pylon, hope you're feeling better!   and i hope the pizza was more satisfying than the healthy version you attempted.    you definitely deserved the cheat meals.

new split on monday, good luck with it!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Very busy and feel like crap.  (Think the boy gave me something.) .


Hope you are feeling better, Pylon.


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

I'm an idiot Brother Pylon, I forgot you where under the weather, we can cancel if ya need to. I'm so sorry, hope ya feel better!!! Did ya like the tattoo Idea I posted a few posts ago?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 28, 2005)

how far apart are you guys from where you live?


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

Maybe about 35-45 Minutes!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Maybe about 35-45 Minutes!!!


 Not even that far.  My map shows about 25 min.

 Starting to feel better.  I actually spend about 20 hrs. sleeping (more or less.)  I went to lay down about 6 last night, slept on and off all night, moved to the counch around 9am, back to bad around noon, up around 4.  Dealing with headaches, aching body (mostly from lying down so long, I think) and weakness.  (I chalk that up to lack of food.  I ate around 2 yesterday, then a bowl of cereal around 9, soup around 1, and I finally got around to a small slice of pizza just now.)

 Took some migrane medicine, which seemed to help the headache.  Now just feeling a little weak/woozy, but getting better.  Should be back up and running full speed tomorrow.  (Not sure how I'll sleep tonight!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2005)

Day 4 of the head pounding...it's starting to let up a bit, but that may just be the migrane pills from this morning.  Tough time sleeping.  Every time I moved, my head would throb for a minute or so.  Plus, the boy is sick and was in our bed after 1am, and he has an overwhelming desire to sleep with his legs on top of me for some reason.  (I move them off, he puts them right back.)

 I think I know what the problem is, though I don't really want to admit it.  All this started Friday, which was the first day I cycled off my stack of Tight/Ephedrine.  I'm not positive that is the cause, but it seems most likely.  I'd like to be wrong, because I really like the stack, but if this is the reaction I get from stopping after a month, I'm not sure I want to go back on it.  Anyone else ever have a similar reaction to coming off a stack?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 30, 2005)

if it keeps it up, i'd see a doctor. Also, drug your boy so he won't sleep on you..lol


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Never tried those, not sure but might be wise to look into it!!! Sorry you feel so bad, I know exactly what you mean about thie little one sleeping with AND on you   My LilBit does the same thing!!! 
Take it easy and hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2005)

My head has been clear most of the day, which is longer than the migrane medicaine usually lasts, so I think it's on the downside (whatever "it" is.)  All goes well, the new split will start tomorrow.  I'll try to get in and catch up with everyone tonight when (if) the boy goes to bed.  (Everyone in the house took a 4.5 hour nap today.  Felt pretty good, and I think we are all feeling better because of it.)  How unfair is it that we get along weekend with no plans, and we all get sick?


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Did ya like the tattoo Idea I posted a few posts ago?


 Sorry I missed this before.  Very cool, not sure if I want to be that intracate.  I appreciate the suggestion, and will take any more I can get!


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 30, 2005)

if you're taking suggestions... either of these would be cool.


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> if you're taking suggestions... either of these would be cool.


  Yes, if I wanted to be branded a complete loser....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yes, if I wanted to be branded a complete loser....


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

HAHA... exactly the response i predicted!


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yes, if I wanted to be branded a complete loser....


   Your killin me!!! How do ya feel today Brother Pylon?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

pyyyyylooooon, where are ya? hope you're back to feeling 100%!!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

Back around 90% today, head feels good, still a little off from the downtime.  Missed the gym (stayed home with the boy.  Still running a fever off and on, doc said he has double ear infections.  He's acting fine tho, so got him on meds today.)  Expect to be a full strenght (or close anyway) for gym tomorrow.

 Waiting until Monday for new split.  I don't want to start in the middle of the week.  I'll spend the next few days playing with new lifts and starting to hone in the load a little.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think I know what the problem is, though I don't really want to admit it.  All this started Friday, which was the first day I cycled off my stack of Tight/Ephedrine.  I'm not positive that is the cause, but it seems most likely.  I'd like to be wrong, because I really like the stack, but if this is the reaction I get from stopping after a month, I'm not sure I want to go back on it.  Anyone else ever have a similar reaction to coming off a stack?


Don't use the crap Pylon...  you don't need any "assistance" if you eat and train right


----------



## Pylon (Jun 1, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Don't use the crap Pylon...  you don't need any "assistance" if you eat and train right


 Sure, NOW you tell me!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2005)

Lifting always makes me feel better !!   Hope you get back at it soon


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 1, 2005)

Hope u r getting back on track, Pylon! 

And yeah, save the supps for when you get to a low bodyfat and you need that extra help in giving you a 'push'. But until then, a good diet control will work.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 1, 2005)

Hope your feeling better today. Good luck with the new routine, remember we're here for ya.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Hope your feeling Better, and really hope your Boy feels better, I know what it's like to have a sick little one, take it easy, the weights will be there for ya next week!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 3, 2005)

Still feeling the after effects of whatever it was, haven't been to the gym this week.  Figured I'd give the body some rest before throwing it into the fire on Monday.  Will try to catch up with everyone over the weekend....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Hang in there Brother Pylon, where in your corner!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Sunday morning...been resting as best I can for this week.  Power split starts tomorrow, no excuses allowed.  Will be in the gym at 11am.  The only thing I am concerned with (no worried, just concerned) is zoning in the weights.  Should be fun.  I have th eroutine listed out, and getting psyched up already for the new fire I'm throwing myself into.  Grilling up a bag of chicken today to prepare for the nutritional needs to come.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

sounds like your on point mentally and physically. easy money baby, easy money!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey, Pylon! Hope you're feelin a bit better, and your youngin' too! cant wait to see you on the P/RR/S!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2005)

Getting ready to join the p/rr/s club?  Good luck.  I can't contribute too much (having never tried it) but I'll join in providing moral support.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2005)

go pylon, tear those weights up!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sunday morning...been resting as best I can for this week. Power split starts tomorrow, no excuses allowed. Will be in the gym at 11am. The only thing I am concerned with (no worried, just concerned) is zoning in the weights. Should be fun. I have th eroutine listed out, and getting psyched up already for the new fire I'm throwing myself into. Grilling up a bag of chicken today to prepare for the nutritional needs to come. Woo hoo!


Sounds good !  Look out weights , here comes Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2005)

Power week - chest and back

 HS flat press - 180x5, 160x7, 160x5 (total weight)
 pec deck - 135x8, 150x6, 150x6
 db incline press - 60x5, 50x8, 55x5 (per db)

 rack deads - 275x6, x5, x6 
 pulldowns - 145x8, 150x7, x6
 bent over bb rows - 135x8, x6, x6
 HS front pulldown - 90x8, 140x8, x7

 I'd be lying if I said I was happy with the weights.  This is why I love leg day so much.  I feel like I really lag behind in upper body strength.

 I think I can handle more weight on the deads, but I think the skin on my hands was about to give.  Had to do the rows standing over a bench (no where else to go.)  I hated spring break because of all the kids that would show up at the gym.  Now I'm going to hate the summer for the same reason.

 Overall, good w/o.  Time was around 45 minutes. I took long RIs early (as Gopro suggests) but started cutting back later.  I like the 1-2 min intervals, I think, not 3-4 min.  Should be better next time thru.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks like a great start !  Next time will be better and the time after that .... lookout !!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2005)

how come you dont like when all the kids show up? They take up space or talk most of them time?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> how come you dont like when all the kids show up? They take up space or talk most of them time?


 Mostly because they screw around, aren't serious, make a lot of noise, have dangerously bad form, and generally get in the way.  Believe me, I had no issue with anyone 8 to 80 who is serious about their gym time.  These kids aren't.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2005)

ya i know what u mean, i thought u were referring to us in general (im always serious when i lift) but there are a bunch of kids there that grunt really loud, talk like it's a social gathering and act like they own the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2005)

Too bad about the young kids.  That's one reason why I workout early in the morning, while they're still asleep. 

Keep doing those deadlifts and you'll develop those callouses in no time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2005)

Good wo, Pylon! Am possibly gonna do p/rr/s for my next cycle. So i'll be following your progress closely.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

Keep it up Pylon - just keep trying to add at least one more rep or a little more weight to every upper body workout


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya i know what u mean, i thought u were referring to us in general (im always serious when i lift) but there are a bunch of kids there that grunt really loud, talk like it's a social gathering and act like they own the gym.


Dicks!...  Just put on some headphones and blowout the iron!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

great start pylon!!!!! your gonna LOVE power leg day!!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2005)

as others have stated, nice start. Numbers will climb in a hurry.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Spending a couple of days in Fayetteville, NC.  The hotel has a deal with a nice gym down the street, so should be able to hit the gym for cardio today and power arms/shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

SWEET! show them NC folk what a real workout looks like!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2005)

Hope you managed to get your wo in NC. How did it go?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Power week - chest and back
> 
> HS flat press - 180x5, 160x7, 160x5 (total weight)
> pec deck - 135x8, 150x6, 150x6
> ...


Great start Brother, welcome aboard the P/RR/S Train!!! The weights will all come to you in time, like Brother Gary says, the first weeks are always the hardest, trying to guess what weights and stuff like that!!!

one question though....................No Deads AngelStyle???


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great start Brother, welcome aboard the P/RR/S Train!!! The weights will all come to you in time, like Brother Gary says, the first weeks are always the hardest, trying to guess what weights and stuff like that!!!
> 
> one question though....................No Deads AngelStyle???


 No, no Angel stylin' on the dead.  The skin on my hands felt like it was about to tear off as it was, I can't imagine trying to hold for the extra time that would have taken.  My gym has a HS deadlift machine, I may try that down the road, just to mix things up.  

 I hope the weights come along.  I feel so out of balance when I compare my upper lifts to my lowers...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Got in my cardio tonight, 15 min treadmill (bouncing from light plod to power walk steep incline) and 15 min intervals on the bike.  A/C was turned off, so got a good sweat going right away.  It made me feel better about dinner.  (We went to a mongolian BBQ place.  Not too bad, stayed with chicken and sirloin, but they are a little liberal with the oil on the grill.  At least it was EV olive oil, not lard or butter.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

your workouts are fine pylon, besides, I think everyone is stronger on bottom, aren't they??? I know I am, but that's why I love leg day so much....I like to write down those big numbers!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great start Brother, welcome aboard the P/RR/S Train!!! The weights will all come to you in time, like Brother Gary says, the first weeks are always the hardest, trying to guess what weights and stuff like that!!!
> 
> *one question though....................No Deads AngelStyle??? *


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I feel so out of balance when I compare my upper lifts to my lowers...


I feel the same. Except i'm the opposite of you.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Spending a couple of days in Fayetteville, NC.  The hotel has a deal with a nice gym down the street, so should be able to hit the gym for cardio today and power arms/shoulders tomorrow.



Hmm, that's about about an hour away from where I'm at, Durham NC.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2005)

Power - arms and shoulders

 I didn't get to lift Wednesday due to travel, so I am doing back to back lifting days.  Should be fun...

 BB mil press - 135x4, 115x6, x6
 upright bb row - 115x8, 125x6, x6
 bb shrugs - 225x8, 275x6, x6
 cheat laterals - 30x8, x8, 35x6 (first time I've done these.  I like them.)

 Flex curls - 80x6, x5, 70x6 (Much better ROM on the last set)
 drag curls - 70x8, 80x8, 90x6 (put these in at the last second, wanted to change the angle a litle and didn't think cory curls would do it)
 HS preacher - 45x8, 70x7, x6

 CS smith press - 140x8, 160x6, x5
 DB french press - 60x8, 70x6, x6
 Vbar pushdown - 205x6, x4, 190x8 (put these in over single arm db ext at the last second to change the angle.  I think this worked out well.)

 W/o time right around an hour.  Way too long for my tastes.  These long RIs are killing me.  I tried sticking to around 2 min, but got a little impatient on some.  

 Power legs tomorrow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great w/o Pylon!! For Power week I recommend keeping the RI's to at least 2 min. If you wanted you could cut out 1 set from each of the Bi's and Tri's exercises and really make the 2 sets count. 

Your putting up some nice weight buddy, have your numbers been increasing? Have fun with Legs


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Have fun with Legs



Have you seen the numbers he's putting up on leg day?  Of course he's gonna have some fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Have you seen the numbers he's putting up on leg day?  Of course he's gonna have some fun!


That just makes me dread it more LOL


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> drag curls - 70x8, 80x8, 90x6 (put these in at the last second, wanted to change the angle a litle and didn't think cory curls would do it)


How did you l;ike the drags? I tried them previously, but they didnt do anything for me except make my thumbs hurt


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

GREAT w/o there Brother Pylon!!! Your numbers are lookin really good too!!! Sure, your into P/RR/S, and I'm seriously contemplating going back to HIT!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like somebody is catching onto P/RR/S routine very quickly. Nice wo pylon.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice WO P! Legs on Friday... you're my hero.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2005)

Geeez nice workout there Pylon, especially BB Military Presses. It was only a few months ago when I was benching 135.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

great w/o pylon, I can't wait to see your leg day routine!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Dang Pylon !


That was a nice wo !   Have a great leg day and a great weekend


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Pylon!! For Power week I recommend keeping the RI's to at least 2 min. If you wanted you could cut out 1 set from each of the Bi's and Tri's exercises and really make the 2 sets count.
> 
> Your putting up some nice weight buddy, have your numbers been increasing? Have fun with Legs


 Thanks Roc...I may do that next time around.  What kind of RIs am I looking at for RR and S weeks?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Have you seen the numbers he's putting up on leg day?  Of course he's gonna have some fun!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How did you l;ike the drags? I tried them previously, but they didnt do anything for me except make my thumbs hurt


 I liked them as a change of pace lift.  I don't think I could build a routine around them, but I always feel like bi work is so repetitive...curl curl curl...this was a change, at least a little, and made the transition from flex curls to preachers a little better, I think.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GREAT w/o there Brother Pylon!!! Your numbers are lookin really good too!!! Sure, your into P/RR/S, and I'm seriously contemplating going back to HIT!!!


 Quitter.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Looks like somebody is catching onto P/RR/S routine very quickly. Nice wo pylon.


 Thanks Blu.  I'm not sure how well I'm getting it just yet.  These RIs are driving me nuts.  Coming from HIT with no min rest to 3 min breaks is tough!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> Nice WO P! Legs on Friday... you're my hero.


 Stop, I'm blushing...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Geeez nice workout there Pylon, especially BB Military Presses. It was only a few months ago when I was benching 135.


 Thanks.  I still feel like I'm not lifting enough...I mean, the weights are right, but compared to leg day, I feel weak on upper work, you know?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great w/o pylon, I can't wait to see your leg day routine!!


 Me too!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dang Pylon !
> 
> 
> That was a nice wo !   Have a great leg day and a great weekend


 Thanks Gdub.  Hope the arm gets better on your vacation!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

OK, here is what I have planned for RR week.  Any feedback you have is welcome and appreciated...

   2/1/2 tempo, 2 min RI



*Chest*
 Incline HS -4x7-9
 Pec Deck-3x10-12
 Flat DB press-2x13-15
*Back *
 DB rows- 4x7-9
 T-Bar rows- 3x10-12
 Rev Pec Deck ??? 2x13-15


*Delts*
 BB Mil press ??? 4x7-9
 cable uncross-3x10-12
 seated laterals-2x13-15
*Biceps*
 Conc curls-4x7-9
 Alt hammer curls -3x10-12
 Cable curl-2x13-15
*Triceps*
 dips-4x7-9
 rope pushdowns-3x10-12
 kickbacks-2x13-15



*Legs*
 Squats-4x7-9
 Leg Extensions-3x10-12
 One-legged presses-2x13-15
 SLD's-4x7-9
 Lying leg curls-3x10-12
 Standing Calf Press ??? 3x10-12

   Tibia raise ??? 2x13-15


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Quitter.


  You could join me!!! Together we could rule the Galaxy!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, here is what I have planned for RR week.  Any feedback you have is welcome and appreciated...
> 
> 2/1/2 tempo, 2 min RI
> 
> ...


I like your set up, nice exercise choices too!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Roc...I may do that next time around.  What kind of RIs am I looking at for RR and S weeks?


For RR about 60 sec, for Shock when you've got your breathe go back in


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> For RR about 60 sec, for Shock when you've got your breathe go back in


 Sweet.  60 sec I can live with...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Power Leg Day

 Squats - 315x8, 335x6, x6
 HS iso leg ext - 45(ea)x8, 55x8, 70x8
 standing calf - 220x8, 250x8, 295 (max)x8
 seated leg curl - 180x8, 200(max)x7, x6

 Took Roc's advise, dropped a couple of things (leg press, calf press) to concentrate on these lifts and allow for RIs without staying too long.  Wanted to do SLDs at the end but equip was tied up and didn't feel like waiting.  My hams took a pounding on the curls, so I think they are OK.

 Not the day I was hoping for.  I feel a little sapped from w/o yesterday, a little low on energy.  Still a good w/o, enjoyed it.  w/o time right around 40 min.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

Excellent Brother!!! Nice numbers, your hammies will feel it, I promise!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

nice numbers Pylon!!!! I'm too lazy too look back in your journal...were there any PR's in there today???


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice numbers Pylon!!!! I'm too lazy too look back in your journal...were there any PR's in there today???


 umm...I don't know.  I haven't really been keeping track of them.  Let's see...

   Squats - 315x8, 335x6, x6  -  _PB since the back injury, so PB without a belt or pad..._
   HS iso leg ext - 45(ea)x8, 55x8, 70x8 - _I guess that's a PB...haven't done these very often..._
   standing calf - 220x8, 250x8, 295 (max)x8 - _OK, I know I've never maxed out the machine on this before..._

   seated leg curl - 180x8, 200(max)x7, x6 - _Same here.  Never takent he whole stack before.

_Well, there you go.  3, maybe all four hit PBs.  Keep in mind, I've been doing HIT with higher reps for quite some time, so it makes sense that the weight would hit new highs for power week...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow, those ARE some great numbers. Congrats on a great w/o buddy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

nice job Py  

Have a great weekend


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

I knew you'd like POWER leg day!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic leg strength there Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks to the w/o yesterday, my calves and I are no longer on speaking terms (or walking terms, for that matter...)

 My chest is still a little tender from Monday, my arms are sore, my legs are only partially funcitonal.  What a great week!  Can't wait for RR!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Sounds like a winner, sorry to hear your not on speaking terms though!!!  
Looks like your doin GREAT, keep it up BRother Pylon!!!

The game last nite was Awesome, the Cards looked great, today will be a better test I think!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like a winner, sorry to hear your not on speaking terms though!!!
> Looks like your doin GREAT, keep it up BRother Pylon!!!
> 
> The game last nite was Awesome, the Cards looked great, today will be a better test I think!!!


 Always a good time when the Yanks get spanked!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Always a good time when the Yanks get spanked!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2005)

I think I'm one of very few guys that doesn't really enjoy watching sports on TV.... (minus paintball)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I think I'm one of very few guys that doesn't really enjoy watching sports on TV.... (minus paintball)


 How can you watch paintball on TV?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Brother Pylon, I think I have it figured out, check out my journal and let me know what you think!!! It's a play on HIT with a little bit of Rep Range twisted in there, I think it'll work for me!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2005)

Headed to Toronto for a few days.  I love going north.  It means I can get a great steak (The Keg) and a hot shave (The Wyndham by the ariport.)  Plus the Cards at Skydome?  What's not to love?

 If Bulk or Allie (or any other canucks) pass thru, I'm staying in the Scarborough area.  Any good gyms nearby you could recommend would be appreciated...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Headed to Toronto for a few days.  I love going north.  It means I can get a great steak (The Keg) and a hot shave (The Wyndham by the ariport.)  Plus the Cards at Skydome?  What's not to love?


 Sounds like you got your fun all planned out 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> If Bulk or Allie (or any other canucks) pass thru, I'm staying in the Scarborough area.  Any good gyms nearby you could recommend would be appreciated...


You are staging at a hotel near the airport(west)? but Scarborough is at the opposite end(east).  

I havent been to scarborough in years. Dont know anyone there anymore. Besides Scarborough Town Center is > 25km (15miles) away from me  sorry cant help with the gym info there.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got your fun all planned out
> 
> 
> You are staging at a hotel near the airport(west)? but Scarborough is at the opposite end(east).
> ...


 I'm not staying at the Wyndham, just know I can get a hot shave there.  I'm staying in Scrasborough, near our office.  (Ironically, I just found out I won't need to go to the office while I'm here, so I could've stayed by the airport.  Oh well...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

Had a horrible time getting here.  My flight from STL to St. Paul was delayed, then arrived early, then sat on the tarmac for 20 minutes.  I almost missed my connection because the gate agent sent me to the wrong gate.  On the plane to Torono, I started to do some work, only to find my laptop screen wab busted somewhere along the line.  So I had to stop on the way to the hotel (no map, mind you, just traveling by memory) and buy a monitor so I can use my PC while here.  I have no idea how I will get it home.  

 There is a Bally's two blocks away, though, so headed there this morning to lift.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Had a horrible time getting here.  My flight from STL to St. Paul was delayed, then arrived early, then sat on the tarmac for 20 minutes.  I almost missed my connection because the gate agent sent me to the wrong gate.  On the plane to Torono, I started to do some work, only to find my laptop screen wab busted somewhere along the line.  So I had to stop on the way to the hotel (no map, mind you, just traveling by memory) and buy a monitor so I can use my PC while here.  I have no idea how I will get it home.
> 
> * There is a Bally's two blocks away,* though, so headed there this morning to lift.



Never mind about the bad stuff.  The gym is only two blocks away!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Never mind about the bad stuff.  The gym is only two blocks away!


 I hear and obey, oh cap'n my cap'n!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

Chest/Back - RR week

 Most of the stuff I had planned translates prety well from club to club.  I was SHOCKED, however, to find Ballys does not have a T-bar station.  I did a quick sub with HS high row...

 Incline HS - 160x9, 180x5, 160x7, 140x7
 Strength really went in the last 2 sets, warning me of what was to come.  I can see that muscular endurance is not my strong suit right now, and I will pay dearly for it...

 Pec Deck - 135x10, 10, 7 - drop 120x3
 This has quickly become my favorite chest ex.  Love the squeeze and focus I get here.

 Flat DB press - 40x13, x7 - drop 30x6
 After all that, my chest was shot.  I had to struggle to get the last set of 30s.  I guess that is the point, getting to failure and all, but man oh man, that's rough!  (In a good way, of course...)

 DB row - 55x9, x9, x9, x7
 Hit the weights just right on this, I think.  It was a struggle, but felt great.  Saw a guy next to me doing pullovers on a swiss ball.  I am so going to steal that idea...

 HS high row - 180x10, 140x10, x10
 Dropped the weight on this because I wasn't happy with my ROM, and I was really feeling it in my tris.  The lower wieght helped a little, but my tris refused to settle down.  This should have been T-bar rows, which I can do without invoking arms too much.  In retrospect, should've done pulldowns.

 Rev Pec Deck - 100x13, 6 - drop 80x7
 Again, the tris really wanted to do the work.  They're helpful like that.  

 Man, what a great w/o.  I have no idea how long I was there, I would guess about 40 min, but that is just a guess.  Kept 2/1/2 tempo as best I could, RI of around 60 sec.  Really liked it.

 OK, off to work, then the ballgame.  Catch y'all later...

 (Is it wrong that I feel like I should wear a big cowboy hat whenever I leave the country?  You know, just to warn people?)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

I almost forgot to share the highlight of my flight in.  There were several Asians on the plane, and I was waiting for the lav in the back standing near one when I noticed him look at me, say something to his wife (I guess), then to the cute Asian honey behind him, then back at me.  I looked over, ready to glare if needed, and the were all smiling.  Then he points at my arms and chest and does what I could only guess was a crab flex (you know, arms in front, curved around...it's what we all do in the mirror every morning...don't lie.)  Then he pointed at me and they all smiled.  I smiled back, tensed up the arms a little for them.  They loved it.  Now, I do not claim to have impressive arms by any means, and wasn't trying to fill up space at all, but they seemed impressed anyway.  I have to admit, it was kinda fun.  I might move to Hong Kong now.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice wo Pylon  

Gotta admire your devotion to train while on the road   If you move to Hong Kong can you get me a deal on some electronics ? LOL


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Pylon
> 
> Gotta admire your devotion to train while on the road   If you move to Hong Kong can you get me a deal on some electronics ? LOL


 Anything for you, GDub!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I almost forgot to share the highlight of my flight in. There were several Asians on the plane, and I was waiting for the lav in the back standing near one when I noticed him look at me, say something to his wife (I guess), then to the cute Asian honey behind him, then back at me. I looked over, ready to glare if needed, and the were all smiling. Then he points at my arms and chest and does what I could only guess was a crab flex (you know, arms in front, curved around...it's what we all do in the mirror every morning...don't lie.) Then he pointed at me and they all smiled. I smiled back, tensed up the arms a little for them. They loved it. Now, I do not claim to have impressive arms by any means, and wasn't trying to fill up space at all, but they seemed impressed anyway. I have to admit, it was kinda fun. I might move to Hong Kong now.


oh, quit being modest you big, sexy stud


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

my thoughts exactly billie... that is what we really need footage of... somebody roll the clip


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2005)

> Saw a guy next to me doing pullovers on a swiss ball. I am so going to steal that idea...



You can use the Swiss ball for a lot of exercises      Try it for your DB Presses or flys too      You'll have to lighten up the weight a little bit.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I almost forgot to share the highlight of my flight in.  There were several Asians on the plane, and I was waiting for the lav in the back standing near one when I noticed him look at me, say something to his wife (I guess), then to the cute Asian honey behind him, then back at me.  I looked over, ready to glare if needed, and the were all smiling.  Then he points at my arms and chest and does what I could only guess was a crab flex (you know, arms in front, curved around...it's what we all do in the mirror every morning...don't lie.)  Then he pointed at me and they all smiled.  I smiled back, tensed up the arms a little for them.  They loved it.  Now, I do not claim to have impressive arms by any means, and wasn't trying to fill up space at all, but they seemed impressed anyway.  I have to admit, it was kinda fun.  I might move to Hong Kong now.



LOL, maybe for my next vacation I could visit Hong Kong, especially if I need an ego booster (which my wife says I never need  ). By the way, way to stick to your w/o's while traveling. That takes some serious committment.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is Brother Pylon ................


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

cute arch! here are the asians


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2005)

arch, where did you get those smilies? LINK ME


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> arch, where did you get those smilies? LINK ME


I find 'em on the net, and use this site to post 'em http://imageshack.us/
Do a search on Google for Smilies and Emoticons!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2005)

how about that! 10+ hours of sleep! HAHAHAA


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> how about that! 10+ hours of sleep! HAHAHAA


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have to admit, it was kinda fun. I might move to Hong Kong now.


 ROFL!!!! Thats hilarious!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Sorry for the absence...

 Go back and have been swamped.  Haven't been in the gym since Monday, not likely to make it until this coming Monday.  Too much happening with work and school.  

 BTW, officially (meaning at least 7 days in a row) hit the 80 lb loss mark earlier this week!  (Celebrated with a cheat day with my staff, had ice cream and pie.  Still held the weight though, so no harm done   )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2005)

80 lbs!!   Very impressive!!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 17, 2005)

:bounce:       *CONGRATS ON THE 80LB MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> hit the 80 lb loss mark earlier this week!



  Congratulations, Pylon.  Is this the end of the road or do you have loftier goals?  It seems that you're keeping your strength too, which is always a good thing.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome job Pylon    As CD stated, what's your overall goal, or specific bodyweight, bodyfat % your looking to hit.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks all...

 The goal form the beginning has been 100lbs off, so once I hit that I will re-eval the goals.  I am REALLY tired of cutting, which is leading to more and more slacking off from the plan, but I don't want to change just yet.  

 I have always kinda looked at 10% before bulking, but I may change that and bulk when I get to 100 lbs, assuming my BF is 14% or lower.  Otherwise I will hold until I get to around 14% and then bulk.  I know I should get the BF lower than that, but I think an 8 week or so bulk program will help reset my mind, so to speak.  Any thoughts?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 17, 2005)

> I have always kinda looked at 10% before bulking, but I may change that and bulk when I get to 100 lbs, assuming my BF is 14% or lower. Otherwise I will hold until I get to around 14% and then bulk. I know I should get the BF lower than that, but I think an 8 week or so bulk program will help reset my mind, so to speak. Any thoughts?



I would try to cut down the BF a little bit more. Have you tried the zig-zag approach? Do you have 3 straight days of low calorie eating and then 1 day of high calorie eating? You have to keep the body guessing and avoid your metabolism from slowing down. Just use the 3 low 1 high approach playing around with the macronutrient ratios and you will see your BF cutting down in a blink of an eye. However, the decision is up to you and i believe that 10-14% BF is good enough to start bulking and maintaining your BF. In my opinion, i would like to go lower but to each it's own.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2005)

great job pylon!!!!! 20lb more to go!! have you decided on a tattoo yet???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2005)

Congrats of the fat loss 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I have always kinda looked at 10% before bulking, but I may change that and bulk when I get to 100 lbs, assuming my BF is 14% or lower.  Otherwise I will hold until I get to around 14% and then bulk.  I know I should get the BF lower than that, but I think an 8 week or so bulk program will help reset my mind, so to speak.  Any thoughts?


Some fat gain on a bulk is inevitable. The higher your bf the more fat you will likely store (why the hell am i talking like Yoda, i dont know)  .

Anyway, my suggestion is to go on a maintenence for a while. Drop the cardio if you are getting bored with it. Just try to hold your present weight and train heavy as usual. You have a certain bf% presently which is lower than that previously held by you. Holding onto it for a while will help in resetting your body's "set point".



> I'm sure you've heard of the "set point" theory before. This is the genetically pre-determined body fat level towards which you tend to gravitate. The good news is, you can lower your set point (your "fat thermostat") through nutritional discipline, increasing your lean body mass, dieting in seasons/cycles, setting long term goals, and raising your standards in terms of how much body fat you are willing to carry.
> 
> A lowered set point won't happen over night. It doesn't happen by the day or week, it happens by the month and year and is achieved by setting higher standards for *how lean you stay over prolonged periods of time*.


http://www.ironmagazine.com/article88.html


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Congrats of the fat loss
> 
> Some fat gain on a bulk is inevitable. The higher your bf the more fat you will likely store (why the hell am i talking like Yoda, i dont know)  .
> 
> ...


 Interesting article.  Thanks, Bulk.

 I think my doubts come mostly from the stress at work.  I am taking the weekend off, doing some grilling (picked up steaks, lean pork steaks, shrimp, corn, peppers, and other goodies.)   Getting in the gym is easy for me, and I tend to do better on food when I'm in the gym.  I think the long weekend (I'm off Monday) may be all I need to reset.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2005)

_I saw this on the Onion this week, and had to post it.  Welcome to America, sad but true....  _

*I WISH SOMEONE WOULD DO SOMETHING ABOUT HOW FAT I AM*
Let me level with you. I'm fat. Not heavyset, but F-A-T, fat. I'm not saying this because I'm proud. It takes a lot of courage to admit it, but I have a problem. Strangers gape in amazement. Children taunt me behind my back. People have trouble looking at me when I eat, and for good reason: I'm huge. But gosh, I don't like being this way. I hate it as much as you do???maybe more. What I want to know is, how come no one is doing anything about it?

For the past 10 years, everyone has stood idly by and watched my waistline balloon. My friends didn't say anything as I sat and ate one chili-cheese dog after another. Even my own family hasn't lifted a finger to solve my weight problem. My mom's idea of "helping" is cooking a delicious dinner with all the trimmings. She knows as well as I do that, if she cooks a scrumptious meal, I am going to eat at least five servings and half a loaf of buttered bread, but that doesn't stop her.

According to government statistics, nearly two-thirds of Americans are overweight. If those figures are accurate???and I believe they are???then I really think the government should do something about this terrible affliction. I get winded walking to the corner, and I eat 3,000 calories before getting out of bed in the morning. I have cellulite on my forearms. Can't someone in Washington help me? Please? I am admitting that I need help. Now, someone???anyone???please help me.

I wish someone in the scientific community would look out for the obese little guy. They could provide liposuction and stomach stapling so a person like me would no longer be a danger to himself. Or, better, they could design a "magic bullet" to cure my corpulence. I mean, it seems like there should at least be a medicine that will make me stop stuffing my face when I'm full five times over. No kidding: If someone had an experimental new pill that would stop me from stuffing my face with food once I'm full five times over, I'd be the first in line to take it. Well, I mean, I would allow doctors to come to my home and administer the drug while I was comfortably splayed out on my sofa in my robe. That's how serious I am about having someone do something about my weight problem.

It is a problem. I know that. That's why I'm pleading for help. Obesity is ruining my life, if you want to know. I mean, I could die. I could really die, and it scares the hell out of me. I could drop like _that_ if someone doesn't make me lose some weight. 

I'll tell you what it is: My obesity is a direct result of the sheer volume of high-calorie, low-nutrition foodstuffs that are constantly available for my consumption. I go to the grocery store and load my cart with gallon upon gallon of pure-cream ice cream, bags and bags of so-called "healthy" chips, and enough cereal, frozen dinners, and candy bars to nourish an ox. No one even bats an eye. The cashiers blithely ring me up. The bag boys don't even complain that it takes them seven trips to get all of my food into the car. Everyone just acts like it's not their problem.

In a way, they're right. It isn't their fault. You see, I never could've packed on so many excess pounds without the thousands of farmers, truckers, grocers, and restaurateurs that supplied the steady stream of food I shoveled into my mouth for days and weeks and years without pause. I wish someone would do something to change that. Because, listen, I know myself, and I know that if restaurants keep frying food, I'll never convince myself to stop shoving brown, crispy food down my throat. It's time for some action. Stop me! Or stop them! I don't know! Just do something!

I've heard there are public-service announcements that address the obesity problem, but I don't really see how a commercial is going to make me stop eating. You see, odds are I'm in the kitchen making a sandwich during commercials. Someone should mail me a brochure about the risks of overeating. Better yet, send me a videotape. Reading on a full stomach makes me drowsy. Besides, I'm so exhausted most of the time, I fall asleep the second I hit the couch.

No one should have to live like I do. I shouldn't have to suffer the pain of eating a pail of fried chicken and a tub of mashed potatoes with gravy and still be hungry enough to polish off an entire apple pie. Where is your sense of human compassion? Please, someone, make me thin again. For God's sake, don't just stand there doing nothing.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry for the absence...
> 
> Go back and have been swamped.  Haven't been in the gym since Monday, not likely to make it until this coming Monday.  Too much happening with work and school.
> 
> BTW, officially (meaning at least 7 days in a row) hit the 80 lb loss mark earlier this week!  (Celebrated with a cheat day with my staff, had ice cream and pie.  Still held the weight though, so no harm done   )


  Congrats on the 80 pound mark!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Took the weekend (and most of last week) off, enjoyed the family time and good food.  Back in the saddle today.  Getting a new A/C on the house, so off today.  I think they are almost done so I can go to the gym as well.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 20, 2005)

sounds like u made the most of your downtime!  a new AC, even more reason to get a good workout and come home to a chilly house... aaaaahhhh. good stuff.

reds/cards, espn2


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

A little downtime is a must. Definately seems to rejuvinate you when you head back to the gym


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 20, 2005)

Well Pylon, sounds like you enjoyed your downtime!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

... Oh... Well then, whats up big pylon?? 

Lol, you dirty, dirty man!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Brother Pylon, hows it goin? Enjoy the down time AND especially the Family time!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Plyon  Hows the a/c


----------



## Pylon (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey all...

 sorry for the disappearing act.  Been swamped with work and school.  The upside is that I am finally done with my accouting classes and get to move on to public relations for the summer.

 I haven't been to the gym since Toronto.  I've taken the time to relax a little and rest up.  I think my schedule will ease up a little now and I can get back in the groove on Monday.  I think I will just start over with the power week and go from there.

 Anyway, just popping in to say hey.  I may not get to other journals until next week, so if you stop in here, nice to see you.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey, congrats on finishing the accounting class. I absolutely hated my accounting classes in college. Glad I sat beside smart people  
Nice to hear your schedule has eased up and you have more free-time. Good luck on the P week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome back....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

PYLON!!! hey bro!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

How goes it BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2005)

Still haven't been to the gym.  Just can't get motivated.  I'm dealing with a lot of crap at work that is leaving me drained, and it is sucking away at my energy and drive.  I ended up going to the driving range at lunch (in 95 degree heat,) so I did something at least.  Better than nothing, I suppose.

 I am headed to LA/San Diego next week.  A trip out west usually energizes me, so I'm hoping it will jump start my drive.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear your not up to par!!! I know the feeling    Hang in there, I will be starting back up either Friday or Sunday with my HIT!!! Hope your trip goes well!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 28, 2005)

Have fun on your west coast trip. Motivation will come back shortly, don't stress over it, sounds like you have enough stress at work anyway.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

NOOO!!!!!!! 

Pylon, come on bro, you can do eet! Dont worry too much, try to have fun!!! Then come back and take it to it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2005)

have a safe trip Pylon!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

Do you feel runned down, or burned out? Thats how I was feeling for a while, but my battery is re-charged and I am ready to go, hang with it Brother, you'll be fine. Let me know If I can help ya out!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do you feel runned down, or burned out? Thats how I was feeling for a while, but my battery is re-charged and I am ready to go, hang with it Brother, you'll be fine. Let me know If I can help ya out!!!


 Thanks for the support.  I think I'm just a little burned out with the training, time constraints, diet, etc.  Put work on top of it and I think I just needed a break.  

 I'll be headed out to LA/San Diego next week, which I hope will recharge the sytem a little.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 1, 2005)

Have a safe trip Pylon.  A little break/vacation never hurts.  Have fun!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2005)

Enjoy the trip, Pylon. A complete relaxed break will do you good


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 1, 2005)

HAVE A CWAZY TIME!!!  You'll be down [kind of] near me! Hey, If you come over to SLO county for whatever reason, hit me up, ill buy you lunch or something!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> HAVE A CWAZY TIME!!!  You'll be down [kind of] near me! Hey, If you come over to SLO county for whatever reason, hit me up, ill buy you lunch or something!


 If I knew what SLO county was, I would tell you if I was coming that way.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If I knew what SLO county was, I would tell you if I was coming that way.


 
 Figured put SLO county, but it's a bit north of where I'll be.  If I had more time on my schedule, I'd swing by.  Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 4, 2005)

Dang!!! Where are you at Pylon??? (i was MIA all weekend, sorry)


----------



## Pylon (Jul 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dang!!! Where are you at Pylon??? (i was MIA all weekend, sorry)


 Well, I'm home right now.  I'll be in Anaheim Tuesday evening and all day Wednesday, then down in San Diego on Thursday.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 4, 2005)

Geeez, you travel a lot don't you.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 4, 2005)

How are you feeling Brother Pylon? Hope your feeling re-charged and ready to go!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 4, 2005)

hope you had a great holiday with the family!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

Like I said bro... Try and stop by, when you're on your way. I can take you down to the mercantile, and get you a sandwhich, Im not even kidding.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 5, 2005)

hey P! hope you have fun in Cali... this might be really obvious, but have you gone back and read thru your journal for motivation? that has worked for me in the past when i start to get the burn out feeling... regardless i'm sure WHEN you come back it'll be full force!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 7, 2005)

Not too much fun on this trip.  Long days and lots of work.  I'll catch up with you next time, Fish, I promise.



			
				Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> hey P! hope you have fun in Cali... this might be really obvious, but have you gone back and read thru your journal for motivation? that has worked for me in the past when i start to get the burn out feeling... regardless i'm sure WHEN you come back it'll be full force!


 NO, actually, I hadn't done that.  It seemed like a good idea, so I went thru the first few pages and ran into this...



> It is CRITICAL that I am working out in some form before travel. If I don't get in the gym at all, my eating habits fall apart, and I mean in a hurry. As long as I can get some work in, I can keep myself in line. When I am about to go on the road, surrounded by good restraunts and hauling an expense account with me is NOT the time to screw with my intake.


 Well, I am nothing if not self aware, huh?

 Oddly, I think I found something to inspire me a bit today.  I went to see the new Batman flick and really got a charge from it.  Maybe it's the sunshine, the time off, whatever, but I'm ready to get back at it come Monday.  I'll spend the weekend cleaning up my act nutritionally, start over the prrs work next week.

 (And you can all feel free to hold me to it.)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

The new Batman flick ROCKED!!!
Glad your inspired again


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 7, 2005)

Monday it is!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 7, 2005)

go pylon!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2005)

I was flipping thru the M&F for this month and noticed a column on an 8 week power lifting routine.  I am thinking of doing a couple of weeks of HIT starting Monday, just to get the engine running, then trying the power lifting cycle.  Any thoughts?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds Interesting, I'll be here for ya!!! I've thought about Powerlifting, but at 36, I feel I'm prolly too old, I say Go For It, your gonna rock whatever you do!!! 

Come on back to HIT


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2005)

As promised, hit the gym today.  Pulled out an old HIT routine...

 Incline HS 140 x 12
 Pec Deck 100 x 12
 Smith Flat 110 x 9

 T Bar 90 x 10
 Rev Pec Deck 100 x 8
 Chins -100 x 6

 Smith Row 90 x 8
 Smith Mil 90 x 6
 Smith Shrug 180 x 5

 Flex Curl 60 x 8
 Rev Cable Curl 85 x 8
 Seated Hammer Curl 20 x 12

 Stiff Pulldowns 100 x 12
 DB Pullover 60 x 4
 Dips -85 x 10

 Predictably, I dropped some of the wieghts.  My back was also a little tight, so I dropped more wieght there and reps on pullovers and shrugs.  Total w/o time 20 min.

 Felt good to be back in, but still not feeling like I am full speed.  But it's a place to start, right?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2005)

nice to see you back pylon, good workout.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

YAY!!!! I missed you, Pylon! Im glad you're back, good workout, all things considered.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not too much fun on this trip.  Long days and lots of work.  I'll catch up with you next time, Fish, I promise.
> 
> 
> NO, actually, I hadn't done that.  It seemed like a good idea, so I went thru the first few pages and ran into this...
> ...


And we will....  Just keep being consistant Pylon, bit by bit you'll get there!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Excellent starting point, glad to have ya back!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> As promised, hit the gym today.  Pulled out an old HIT routine...


Back on track!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  Felt good to be back in the gym, but my digestive system went nuts last night.  Couldn't sleep due to stomach cramps.  Not sure if related or not.  Feeling OK today, decent soreness, but not too bad (went easy on purpose.)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Geet some psyllium fiber, man, I dont have NO stomach problems, I tell ya! We await your next workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

You still have my Number? I work from 6am-6pm tomorrow in St. Louis!!! Maybe Friday? I have my daughter but maybe we can hook up for lunch!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm glad your back in the swing of things pylon, we missed ya!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Was a pleasure meeting you!!! Had a great time, jury is still out on your dinner though


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> But it's a place to start, right?


  obviously these workouts won't be right where you left off... stay positive... you'll be there in no time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

Good to see you back at it


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Was a pleasure meeting you!!! Had a great time, jury is still out on your dinner though


 Try it sometime.  You'll be a convert too!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Okay, you're leavin us out, whatd you have for dinner???


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a salad, but the waitress objected to my choice of dressing...as did Archie, apparently.  (Course, he covered his in cheese...and it was a steak...)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

What was your salad dressing choice???


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Just a salad, but the waitress objected to my choice of dressing...as did Archie, apparently.  (Course, he covered his in cheese...and it was a steak...)


   I didn't object, and I will prolly try it the next time!!!  

 My steak was AWESOME by the way!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> What was your salad dressing choice???


Mustard!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

must have been an awkward sight for 2 grown beastly men to be having only SALAD for lunch. COME ON, WHERE'S THE MEAT! STEAK!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> must have been an awkward sight for 2 grown beastly men to be having only SALAD for lunch. COME ON, WHERE'S THE MEAT! STEAK!


    
Let me tell you, Brother Pylon *IS* a *BEAST* !!! His picture doesn't do him justice, I felt like a child next to him!!!
and by the way.............
I had steak!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

MUSTARD????  WHAAAAAAT???!!  wow, well man, to each his own, yeah?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 15, 2005)

interesting dressing choice...  have a good weekend P! gonna go w/ the 8 wk deal you mentioned ? sounds like it would bring great results!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> MUSTARD????  WHAAAAAAT???!!  wow, well man, to each his own, yeah?


 Try it sometime.  I always find salad dull, and the dressing is usually the worst part, so this is a good compromise, other than the weird looks.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> interesting dressing choice...  have a good weekend P! gonna go w/ the 8 wk deal you mentioned ? sounds like it would bring great results!


 I'm going to try it.  I've never been happy with my lifts, especially upper body.  I think a cycle of this will be a nice change and be a nice ego boost along the way.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pylon


 Now you're just making fun of me...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For anyone who wasn't there (which would be...um...almost everyone...) the first thing Archie says to me is "Wow, your bigger than you look in your picture."  Not the first thing you want to hear from someone after struggling to stick to your diet and w/o plan for three weeks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I know, Archie, I know, and I appreciate the complement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next to a dude your size, though, I don't think my build is anything to write home about.)


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Mr Pylon ! 

Hows it going ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Now you know I'm NOT making fun of you!!! You are much Bigger in person than the picture makes you appear   !!! I mean that in a GOOD way too, I Honestly felt like a little boy next to you !!! You should be proud of your accomplishments, you have come a long way and look Great!!!   
I seriously hope I didn't offend you, it would bother me Bigtime if I did!!! I am sorry if I did


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

you guys are cracking me up..lmao...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I seriously hope I didn't offend you, it would bother me Bigtime if I did!!! I am sorry if I did


 Not at all.  Just giving you a hard time.  As far as I know the game is still on.  We can talk more about it when it gets closer.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not at all.  Just giving you a hard time.  As far as I know the game is still on.  We can talk more about it when it gets closer.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2005)

So I'm thinking that I will do the powerlifting cycle starting Monday, but probably just the bench and deadlifting parts.  I'm happy with where I am on squats, and I think doing a HIT leg day on Wed, bookended by bench on Monday and deads on Friday will not only keep things fresh but really stoke the fire at the same time.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2005)

Almost forgot to mention my grocery trip.  Picked up lots of good stuff (produce, fruits, etc.) with minimal junk.  Best of all Perdue ground turkey was on sale for a buck a pound.  Picked up 10 of them (no more room in the freezer.)  So today will be grilling chicken for the weke, plus turkey burgers, squash, portobella caps, and maybe a banana or two.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2005)

Grocery list looks good, can I put my order in for a chicken breast yet?  
That plan of attack looks REAL interesting, I like it alot, let us all know how you feel doing it!!!
Remeber though, you will be slaying your legs so your CNS might be shot for a day or two!!! Just keep that in mind, but it looks great to me, I'm curious how you'll do on it!!!
I'll be following along closely (As Usual)


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Remeber though, you will be slaying your legs so your CNS might be shot for a day or two!!!


 That's my real concern.  I think Wed might be a lighter version of HIT, with a little less work that normal, some squats, but no leg press, calf work, aybe even a full body run, depending on my arms feel after the bench day.  I can see doing legs/arms, something like:

 Squats (relatively light, maybe 20x2)
 Leg curls
 knee raises
 Calf raises

 wrist curls
 preacher curls
 tri extends or stiff pulldowns
 lat pulls

 That would move things aroudn quite a bit, but not really hit anything that the bench and dead work will hammer.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2005)

I like that ALOT!!! So you would only be doing BIG movers on Mondays and Fridays, and secondary work and legs on Wed? I really like that plan, very Interesting!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

Make sure you keep writing all your sets down and trying to beat them.   When I switch my exercises around too much I often forget the target rep range or weight I am/should be using.



Lets see some workouts


----------



## Pylon (Jul 19, 2005)

Powerlifting day one - bench work

 Warm up bench  - 45x10, 95x6, 135x3
 time: 11:25
 bench - 185x6, x6, x5
 CG bench - 135x8
 WG bench - 135x8

 time: 11:42
 incline db - 50x8, x8, x6
 dips - -100x7, -115x9, x9
 pec deck - 100x10, x10

 skulls - 50x10, x9
 tri pressdown - 115x6(drop)110x4, 110x12

 time: noon

 Wow.  I will not be doing any tri work on my one HIT day for this program.  They were shot.  When I tried to push the door to the locker room open, there was no strength left and I just ended up pushing it open with my chest.  I was hitting failure on the pressdowns with about 30 lbs less than normal.

 Not happy with the press weights, but I'm starting where I thought I should.  Will go up on the CG for sure.  The long rest times at the beginning (4 min) were hard for me, so I checked the clock when they were done and cut down on RIs the rest of the time (which is why time is listed 3 times.)  Overall, really liked it, very demanding.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

A change up for Pylon... lookin good my man!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

WoW !  Power Pylon  

Sounds like you had a very good wo


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Pylon!!! I read the article, VERY interesting!!! I'll be following you very close, excellent starting point!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

I awoke to the sounds of my front delts begging for mercy.  They are killing me.  Chest and tris also have good DOMS going as well.  Tomorrow should be even better.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 20, 2005)

Don't you just love waking up in the morning after a good workout with killer DOMS.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2005)

the worst is legs. After getting up and standing for the first time, i immediatey lose my balance and it hurts so damn bad.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

No question, Shiz.  I hate it when my calves are so fried I can't get my legs to straighten out and I have to tiptoe around for two days.  That and my quads being so tight I walk around with my knees locked.  Not good times.

 Chest though?  Nothing better!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2005)

Love the DOM's!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I awoke to the sounds of my front delts begging for mercy.  They are killing me.  Chest and tris also have good DOMS going as well.  Tomorrow should be even better.


 
I'm sneaking this from work!!! 
Will have to get together sometime soon, maybe a BBQ or somethin!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2005)

ooh...a BBQ, when and where  lol...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

I wanna come too....  after comp of course


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I wanna come too....  after comp of course


----------



## Pylon (Jul 22, 2005)

I think a BBQ is a heck of an idea, but can we have it at Riss' place instead?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 22, 2005)

I've pulled things together this week and feeling much better.  Deadlifting today, should be fun.

 After som thought, I think I realized the problem was I was just burned out on cutting for the last 8 months.  That's a heckuva long time.  This week I just tried to keep the diet more or less clean, but didn't worry about counting macros or anything.  Not only was it easier, but I realized I did better that way, for now at least.  

 For instance, I planned on stopping for a bagel sandwhich on the way to work, and if I knew I COULDN'T do it, I would have (if that makes sense.)  Since I could if I wanted, it was easier not to.  I think this approach will mak life easier for me.

 I've also decided I really like the idea of an 8 week cycle, not just for this powerlifting, but overall.  It seems like I can be more strict on a plan if I know it is short term.  I think I am going to try 8 week cycles of different plans for a while.  I will finish the powerlifting cycle, then maybe an 8 week cut, or possibly something else.  The idea is to cut on every third cycle.  That should keep things fresh while still getting good results.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think a BBQ is a heck of an idea, but can we have it at Riss' place instead?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've pulled things together this week and feeling much better.  Deadlifting today, should be fun.
> 
> After som thought, I think I realized the problem was I was just burned out on cutting for the last 8 months.  That's a heckuva long time.  This week I just tried to keep the diet more or less clean, but didn't worry about counting macros or anything.  Not only was it easier, but I realized I did better that way, for now at least.
> 
> ...


I completly understand where your comin from!!! That makes alot of sense to me, and you know I will be with ya the whole way!!! Maybe you can do a competition too!!! Maybe sometime we can train together? Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2005)

Pylon, Bro, I hope things are going GREAT for you!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 26, 2005)

Gaah...work has been a mess this week.  No lifting since Monday, now I have to deal with a REALLY boneheaded decision by my bosses and will be running TWO offices (one here, one in New Orleans.)  Not looking forward to the travel or the hassle of dealing with those people.

 So, as in most times of stress, treating the wife to pizza, wings and ice cream for dinner.  (And I wonder how I hit 350...)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like I'm letting some of you (not to mention myself) down with this crap.  It's a lousy excuse for slacking off.  I always figured I would run into physical breakdowns along the way, but the mental one I'm in has been the worst.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

Hang in there Py  


You can do eet !


----------



## bludevil (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't wory Pylon, A physical and mental break is needed every now and then to keep up motivated over the long period. Once you get back in the saddle, you'll be ready to roll.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2005)

Can I do anything? Was gonna call ya but didn't want to disturb ya!!! Hang in there my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 28, 2005)

physical restraints on your workout are NOTHING compared to the mental ones, and we are always harder on ourselves for taking those breaks...hang in there buddy, it will all work out in the end


----------



## Pylon (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  I'll get there...

 Thanks Archie, but unless you plan on following me around all day and kicking me in the nards as needed, there's probably not much that can be done.  (But, since you are off the long days, if you have time for lunch sometime let me know.  I can drive out to Westport now and then...)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 28, 2005)

Will let ya know!!! I only get 15 minutes for lunch, but am off work at 2:15, so maybe like a late lunch or something!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, Archie.  I will take you up on it at some point.

 So lets see.  I was saddled with an office I don't want, neither of my bosses who were in the meeting have deemed it necessary to speak to me about it, I found out my raise was about half what it should have been (not that I got it yet, since HR lost the paperwork,) and my Jeep broke down on the way home.

 Yo Billie - pass the pop tarts this way, would'ya?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2005)

When it rains, it pours.  This too shall pass and things just have to start getting better soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> When it rains, it pours.  This too shall pass and things just have to start getting better soon.



Hey - Keep your head up!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 29, 2005)

Driving my wife's car today while mine is getting fixed.  Tire's got a nail in it...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> When it rains, it pours.  This too shall pass and things just have to start getting better soon.


Chin up, heart light!!! You will be in my prayers and thoughts my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay...but just one!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 30, 2005)

Ooh...hot fudge!  Yee haw!

 Hopping a flight to LA this afternoon, I'll check in from the coast.  Hoping some sun and sand will perk me up.

 (Had a meeting with my boss, explained how unhappy I had been over the lack of communication for the last month or so.  He informed me I was wrong, and there was no lack of communication.  I proceeded to peel the skin off my earlobes and set myself on fire.)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Don't you just love it when they "see" things differently than "we" do?   

Enjoy the coast and recharge yourself!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't you just love it when they "see" things differently than "we" do?


 No question.  I was sitting there thinking, doesn't the fact that you are arguing with me about whether or not there is a lock of communication clearly show THERE IS A LACK OF COMMUNICIATION?!?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think a BBQ is a heck of an idea, but can we have it at Riss' place instead?


Bring it fellas  I wish i could pay for you all to come 

Hey Pylon... i just read some catch up and my heart has been really torn for you.....
I hate to see good people having to go through crappy stuff. 
I have just had the most amazing weekend. I went to a creative leaders camp, all the guys who do the music and associated tech, production stuff at Church, there were (about 18 of us) I have been struggling for years now with where i am at with God and what he wants me to do with my life and He just did some amazing things in me that i would never have thought possible!! I just sense this new peace over where i am at but at the same time to lift and become all that he has created me to be.
Pylon... take some time... just you and God... seek Him with all your heart and you will find. He loves you and cares for ALL your little ins and outs "Seek first His kingdom and His righteousness and ALL things will be added to you" Everything you need buddy...
TRUST HIM


----------



## Pylon (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Arch and Riss...appreciate the comments.

 I guess the coast has had some effect on me already (or it could just be the change of scenery.)  20 min on the treadmill this morning, and my intake has been much better.  (Of course, I'm going to the ballgame, so that may change...)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2005)

Keep your chin up and your heart light, hang in there Brother Pylon, and listen to Brother Pete, he knows his stuff!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 2, 2005)

Hows it goin today Brother Pylon?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey yall

 Been busy with work and school, as usual.  The good news is I hooked up with a softball team for the next 8 weeks or so.  That should help get me going again, since I will have a goal for the gym rather just being there in general.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 4, 2005)

I would so LOVE to play softball, need anyone else? Where do ya play? Maybe I can at least come and watch!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Everything alright my Friend? Do I need to warm my foot up? LOL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2005)

Maybe he's busy playing softball.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope, was somewhere else...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2005)

Are you still somewhere else bud...??


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Are you still somewhere else bud...??


 Yeah...started a new journal a couple of weeks ago.  Sorry, I should have put a note in here.   My bad...


----------

